# Items you won't buy out of principle?



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Can be anything for any reason.

Mines pretty tame but £7.49 for 3 cans of branded tuna. Not a chance!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

The Sun-cause their ****s


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Most of the top branded Protein supplements...scandalous


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

The Sun


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

The sun. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Anything from Amazon, i use to think they were great, looking after the little guy in the street, but i have come to realise they are cnuts, i will never buy anything from them again


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

a £600,000 vacum cleaner

http://www.gizmag.com/gold-plated-vacuum-cleaner/23216/


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Pre-workout supps. I think it's a rip-off and don't understand why anybody would need them.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Pins and barrels 

Also top brand tuna

ANY Suppliments from Holland Barrat


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> Pins and barrels
> 
> Also top brand tuna
> 
> ANY Suppliments from Holland Barrat


yea their protein is disgusting but I get my wheatgrass from there

My best m8 wont shop in Hugo Boss because of Germanys history


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Items you won't buy out of principle?


Anything endorsed by Katie Price or Peter Andre.

I only have to hear their names then the shoulders get hunched, i curl my hands into fists and the growling starts.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

The Sun for me too and anything else that kelvin mackenzie has anything to do with.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The Guardian, it's just a leftie comic.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Halal meat or anything with halal animal products in it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Halal is a horrible way for them to die..but at least they hear a prayer!!!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Budget tyres. I mean mega budget, you get enough squeal going around a roundabout at 10mph on mid range. I had budget on my first car. Never went round a corner without squealing. Horrible.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

latblaster said:


> Halal is a horrible way for them to die..but at least they hear a prayer!!!


These days they hear a CD on repeat with some wanker reading off a sheet......


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> These days they hear a CD on repeat with some wanker reading off a sheet......


Seriously...bloody hell!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> Most of the top branded Protein supplements...scandalous





bigtommay said:


> Pre-workout supps. I think it's a rip-off and don't understand why anybody would need them.


?????????????????????????


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Big brand protein

Cheap clothes

Niche products as soon as they are out

And Waitrose Greek salad for my missus. It's £2.49 for a p*ssy wee tub.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Battery farmed meat.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

TheBob said:


> Dude loads of German companies have links to the holocaust , especially topf ovens


What we know today about hypothermia came from some of the German 'experiments'.

They used humans for experiments as well as put them to death.


----------



## paulshane (May 31, 2012)

A woman


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't buy expensive clothes. Any T Shirt over £4 doesn't make it in to my shopping basket. The wife on the other hand will spend £20+ on a top.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Any MyProtein products...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

chilli said:


> The Sun





mygym said:


> The sun. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


any newspaper tbh, get it for free on the net :s


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

chilli said:


> The Sun





mygym said:


> The sun. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:





paulshane said:


> A woman


youre gonna be a virgin for the rest of your life :lol:


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Condoms.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

pre workout sups, what you doing going to the gym if you have to rely on a supp to make you wanna go lol, just my opinion


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

DoubleXL- said:


> Any MyProtein products...


Why's this bud?

Out of principle i wont pay for water when in England coz i get it free from the taps


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> youre gonna be a virgin for the rest of your life :lol:


???

My kids won't buy the fu&%#ing sun either!


----------



## ftz (Feb 29, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Pre-workout supps. I think it's a rip-off and don't understand why anybody would need them.


you obviously don't have any kids!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

mygym said:


> ???
> 
> My kids won't buy the fu&%#ing sun either!


it saved your quote for some reason lol

meant it to the guy who wrote 'women' lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> yea their protein is disgusting but I get my wheatgrass from there
> 
> My best m8 wont shop in Hugo Boss because of Germanys history


Majority of there stuff is disgusting! But I do get iron and Vit c tabs from there when the offers are on. Should of said any of there bodybuilding supps


----------



## ftz (Feb 29, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> pre workout sups, what you doing going to the gym if you have to rely on a supp to make you wanna go lol, just my opinion


they don't make u wanna go just give u a little wake up. i don't use them all the time, just occassionaly. i have a 5 yr old and a 2 yr old, the 2 yr old sometimes is up quite a few times during the night, so sometimes i use a pre workout after a bad night for a boost. they don't make me wanna go to the gym, i never have to force myself to go no matter how tired. hopefully soon my youngest will start to sleep straight thro then i won't need the pre workouts


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> it saved your quote for some reason lol
> 
> meant it to the guy who wrote 'women' lol


Lol

There still not buying it


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ftz said:


> they don't make u wanna go just give u a little wake up. i don't use them all the time, just occassionaly. i have a 5 yr old and a 2 yr old, the 2 yr old sometimes is up quite a few times during the night, so sometimes i use a pre workout after a bad night for a boost. they don't make me wanna go to the gym, i never have to force myself to go no matter how tired. hopefully soon my youngest will start to sleep straight thro then i won't need the pre workouts


anyone with kids is excused, anyone under 30 with no kids...the **** u doin lol


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> Why's this bud?
> 
> Out of principle i wont pay for water when in England coz i get it free from the taps


Love their products, decent prices but absolute p1ss poor customer service! I try to avoid any companies with terrible customer service, saves time and stress!

Agree on the water thing!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> anyone with kids is excused, anyone under 30 with no kids...the **** u doin lol


I use preworkouts every weight session, living on 100g carbs a day ATM is pretty draining, especially after a 10-12 hour shift at work, so this little boost helps me 'wake up' and perform better, am I excused?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I use preworkouts every weight session, living on 100g carbs a day ATM is pretty draining, especially after a 10-12 hour shift at work, so this little boost helps me 'wake up' and perform better, am I excused?


youre excused because i like you...anyone else, no.


----------



## ftz (Feb 29, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> anyone with kids is excused, anyone under 30 with no kids...the **** u doin lol


i feel old now, lol. 35 with 2 kids and need a pre workout :-(


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

actually thats besides the point, you can get enough energy from proteins and fats and whats wrong with a strong coffee, it will do the same thing, on principle no i wouldnt buy them still


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

ftz said:


> you obviously don't have any kids!!


That would be incorrect. :cool2:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ftz said:


> i feel old now, lol. 35 with 2 kids and need a pre workout :-(


you are officially over the hill bud,but at least youre not under it....yet :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I do my utmost not too use any company with a foreign call centre.

Not easy tho l must say.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Branded supplements, anything by apple, tickets to see leeds united until bates buggers off.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Holland and Barrett, the price of their protein makes me sick! Like £68 for PhD pharma whey and it's £33 in Tesco?!?!

Also was in the other day trying to coconut flour and a guy asked the girl for an appetite suppressant.

She said "oh what you need is a protein, the reason why body builders take protein is because it makes them for full so they don't have to eat as much" - so many things wrong with that statement I was actually embarrassed for her but def won't shop in there!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

There are various things you can mix for half the price of the shiny pre workoit supps.

I do have a kid and i do still believe its garbage personally but if people want to but it fair play.

Personally i don't feel i need anything to make me want to lift anymore than i already do.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> What we know today about hypothermia came from some of the German 'experiments'.
> 
> They used humans for experiments as well as put them to death.


not sure i get this post, we're you just adding extra information or in some way saying that every cloud has a silver lining type thing?


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Branded supplements, anything by apple, *tickets to see leeds united until bates buggers off*.


I agree with that one. :thumb:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> I do my utmost not too use any company with a foreign call centre.
> 
> Not easy tho l must say.


Thats where I've been quite lucky. I'm always getting phone calls of people called Richard, John & Chris but I cant make out their accent.

I wont buy expensive clothes, thats my principle. I find it pointless paying loads of money just to look like every other cvnt out there.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheap foot wear cos its false economy.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> Cheap foot wear cos its false economy.


Thats the only piece of clothing that I pay good money for,especially sports shoes as I know how important they are.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I wont buy expensive clothes, thats my principle. I find it pointless paying loads of money just to look like every other cvnt out there.


really? buy a £400 d&g hoodie, i bet not every cnut out there has got one of those

that's like a vice of mine expensive gear, the one thing i would never buy is moody gear, if i was struggling for dough i'd rather buy a real primark t-shirt than a fake ralph


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Holland and Barrett, the price of their protein makes me sick! Like £68 for PhD pharma whey and it's £33 in Tesco?!?!
> 
> Also was in the other day trying to coconut flour and a guy asked the girl for an appetite suppressant.
> 
> She said "oh what you need is a protein, the reason why body builders take protein is because it makes them for full so they don't have to eat as much" - so many things wrong with that statement I was actually embarrassed for her but def won't shop in there!


You should've went home and then came back with your pole dancing pole and not beat her but beat her manager senseless for him/her not educating their staff with the fundamental "Meat and potatoes" basics


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

TG123 said:


> really? buy a £400 d&g hoodie, i bet not every cnut out there has got one of those
> 
> that's like a vice of mine expensive gear, the one thing i would never buy is moody gear, if i was struggling for dough i'd rather buy a real primark t-shirt than a fake ralph


Ok,let me clarify. When I mean expensive clothes I dont mean the proper branded clothes of D&G, Emporio Armani and so on, I mean the TopShop,All Saints, G-Star,Henleys and so on bollox which are overpriced ,poor quality sh1t.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Thats the only piece of clothing that I pay good money for,especially sports shoes as I know how important they are.


And a good pair of running shoes last longer than a few pairs of cheap running shoes so works out cheaper in the long run (bad pun intended lol) to.spend more in the first place


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Fake clothes/watches


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Ok,let me clarify. When I mean expensive clothes I dont mean the proper branded clothes of D&G, Emporio Armani and so on, I mean the TopShop,All Saints, G-Star,Henleys and so on bollox which are overpriced ,poor quality sh1t.


topshop is pretty cheap, where do you shop?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Fake clothes/watches


I live on these !


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> And a good pair of running shoes last longer than a few pairs of cheap running shoes so works out cheaper in the long run (bad pun intended lol) to.spend more in the first place


When I used to play basketball, I remember an auntie of mine bought me a cheap pair of basketball shoes. Within a week my knees started hurting because they were so heavy and didnt absorb the impact from jumping that well,the minute I switched back to my normal shoes I was alright again. Since then I always said I would pay good money for shoes,not bothered about other clothing though.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> I live on these !


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TG123 said:


> :thumbdown:


Hey you have to stock up in Turkey mate.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> I live on these !


Wouldn't have expected you to be one of those guys man


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

kingdale said:


> topshop is pretty cheap, where do you shop?


I dont have a regular place to shop to be honest. Most my clothers are from Tescos as I'm probably the least fashionable person in the world and stuck back in the 90's. But will look around before buying when I need something.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I also refuse to shop at waitrose or m&s


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Halal meat or anything with halal animal products in it.


you do know pritty much 70%-80%+ off meat you buy from supermarkets and even butchers is halaal lol, they just dont tell you or dont write it on the packetsops: sorry to burst your bubble, and before anyone thinks im making it up, im an refrigeration engineer ive worked in most supermarkets you can name, and ive worked in slaughter houses from bolton to wales, and i can honestly say if you saw the difference in cleanliness between the people working in your halaal slaughter house and none halaal, youll be eating halaal for the rest of your life lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Wouldn't have expected you to be one of those guys man


Mate l owuld rather have the money to go on 3 hols a year than wear fancy gear and TBH l only wear anything " decent " for about a day a fortnight so why blow shed loads of money on it.

Few T shirts, couple of hoodies, couple pair of jeans and thats me for the year or two,.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hey you have to stock up in Turkey mate.


ive still got a collection of armani gucci watches from turkey a year ago still in top condition, not forgetting my breitling mate fcukin minter


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Mate l owuld rather have the money to go on 3 hols a year than wear fancy gear and TBH l only wear anything " decent " for about a day a fortnight so why blow shed loads of money on it.
> 
> Few T shirts, couple of hoodies, couple pair of jeans and thats me for the year or two,.


I wont let my missus see this post because she'll start busting my balls to go on holiday 3 times a year. I know what you mean though. I'm not materialistic at all and would rather spend my money on other things.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

TG123 said:


> really? buy a £400 d&g hoodie, i bet not every cnut out there has got one of those
> 
> that's like a vice of mine expensive gear, the one thing i would never buy is moody gear, if i was struggling for dough i'd rather buy a real primark t-shirt than a fake ralph


Not having a dig but makes me chuckle when I hear this argument for been ripped off; is that hoodie (which is a months rent) a one off? Not likely you got it from a rack with 20 over £400 hoodies that cost a fiver to make.

So there's plenty of them out there just not everyone's prepare to be extorted.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

New boxer shorts just a cuz it passes the misses off. Also paying link cash points to get my own money out.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I won't use Gocompare website as I seriously want to torture the fella off the advert to death


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> New boxer shorts just a cuz it passes the misses off. Also paying link cash points to get my own money out.


So do you buy secondhand ones?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hey you have to stock up in Turkey mate.


you're old enough to know better mate :whistling:

i've had moody gear before but when i was like 17-18 and you didn't really give a sh1t then

it's not just a vanity thing though why i wouldn't get something moody, you never know where it's come from, what sh1t it's made from, i get images in my head of people in their dirty bedrooms knocking up these cheap fakes from dirty old cloth etc, not to mention they fall apart on you in a couple of months anyway

i genuinly dont mind paying £120 for a pair of armani jeans, if i was short on money and i had the chance to buy a fake pair for £30 i'd rather buy and unbranded name from a shop for the same price

the watch thing is a bit different i suppose, i've had plenty of expensive watches in my time all of which i suppose to an extent to show off, you pay a grand for a watch on some level it's natural to want people to see it, given that's probably the reason why we buy designer watches getting a moody one then showing it off as real seems kind of weird


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

A vegetarian meal


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TG123 said:


> you're old enough to know better mate :whistling:
> 
> i've had moody gear before but when i was like 17-18 and you didn't really give a sh1t then
> 
> ...


Hand on heart l havent bought anything that has been bad quality...

In fact there all as good as new still.


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

+1 for bottled water, don't understand why people feel the need to buy it when its free out the tap.

BTW Evian is naive spelt backwards!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Not having a dig but makes me chuckle when I hear this argument for been ripped off; is that hoodie (which is a months rent) a one off? Not likely you got it from a rack with 20 over £400 hoodies that cost a fiver to make.
> 
> So there's plenty of them out there just not everyone's prepare to be extorted.


let's be honest though, it's not about whether or not the hoodie represents value is it, it's about showing off :whistling:

if you've got the money and it makes you feel good i don't see why someone shouldn't buy one, but if you then go around telling everyone how much in fact your normal-ish looking grey hoodie actually cost then yeah that would make you a pretty big cnut


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

fossman said:


> +1 for bottled water, don't understand why people feel the need to buy it when its free out the tap.
> 
> BTW Evian is naive spelt backwards!


Living in Derby I'm suprised you dont drink bottled water. Tap water is so hard there it asks "what the fvck you looking at?" when it comes out/


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

fossman said:


> +1 for bottled water, don't understand why people feel the need to buy it when its free out the tap.
> 
> *BTW Evian is naive spelt backwards!*


Trolling people on a global scale


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I also refuse to shop at waitrose or m&s


haha thats where ALL our food comes from!!

I dont buy clothes purely because of the brand

see alo of guys with t-shirts/hoodies with the brand label printed/embroded somwhere nice and big for all too see.. ragardless of the fact it screams 'look at me, look at me, ive got any expensive top' ..most of the time it doesnt even suit them

i buy my clothes based on how they look, brand is second for me


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

fossman said:


> +1 for bottled water, don't understand why people feel the need to buy it when its free out the tap.
> 
> *BTW Evian is naive spelt backwards!*


I like that one mate!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I won't buy any girl a drink


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> So do you buy secondhand ones?


No just let my bollocks hang out the holes


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> haha thats where ALL our food comes from!!
> 
> I dont buy clothes purely because of the brand
> 
> ...


i must just be a massive tart then :whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sky sports.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> haha thats where ALL our food comes from!!
> 
> I dont buy clothes purely because of the brand
> 
> ...


I am the same, if it looks good on me then l buy it, regardless of brand.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> haha thats where ALL our food comes from!!
> 
> I dont buy clothes purely because of the brand
> 
> ...


Exactly,just look like a complete prat when:

a) you have it advertised all over your chest and

B) doesnt suit you but because its x,y,z brand you have to buy it


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> ?????????????????????????


What's to question? As an example, do you think Maximuscle cyclone is value for money? 1.2kgs for £46. That's a joke.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hand on heart l havent bought anything that has been bad quality...
> 
> In fact there all as good as new still.


did any of them look like this......


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TG123 said:


> did any of them look like this......


Have you been on my facebook ?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

mal said:


> sky sports.


I am the same at the moment. But can see me buying it next season sick of watching bad quality streams.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I am the same at the moment. But can see me buying it next season sick of watching bad quality streams.


Google a guy called Bloodzeed, i think his website is www.bloodzeed.tv or something along those lines. He streams skysports 1hd and the quality has always been brilliant, just make sure you dont log on to sopcast last minute.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

bigjuice said:


> you do know pritty much 70%-80%+ off meat you buy from supermarkets and even butchers is halaal lol, they just dont tell you or dont write it on the packetsops: sorry to burst your bubble, and before anyone thinks im making it up, im an refrigeration engineer ive worked in most supermarkets you can name, and ive worked in slaughter houses from bolton to wales, and i can honestly say if you saw the difference in cleanliness between the people working in your halaal slaughter house and none halaal, youll be eating halaal for the rest of your life lol


Why would my bubble be burst? Whether what you claim is true or utter nonsense, I do the best I can to avoid something I disapprove of. We can only do our best at the end of the day.

As for the cleanliness factor, I'm from a farming background and have also seen a lot, and I disagree. It may be your personal experience, but it doesn't stand for everywhere.

I have also seen far too many unrefrigerated halal butchers delivery vans with the back doors open and unwrapped meat lying on a filthy van floor waiting to be delivered to local shops etc.

Nothing, and I mean NOTHING, could entice me to knowingly consume halal meat.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I refuse to buy and designer clothes unless I get them for next to nothing... who in their right mind pays lik £200 foor jeans because they hav a few letters on them


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Halal meat or anything with halal animal products in it.


Many thanks to h901 for negging me for this statement, clearly somebody having an independent opinion offends you


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Any newspaper.

Specialised pre workouts. If you're tired a handful of caffeine tablets costs pennies.

Fat burners.

Clothes from chain stores.

Trainers without laces.

Decorative weapons.

French cars.

I could go on forever. I'm very particular


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Many thanks to h901 for negging me for this statement, clearly somebody having an independent opinion offends you


Its because you negged him for his comment in this topic and disagreed with his view.:cool:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Many thanks to *h901* for negging me for this statement, clearly somebody having an independent opinion offends you


Negged him!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Its because you negged him for his comment in this topic and disagreed with his view.:cool:


Think you'll find I didn't.... to my knowledge, he's not even commented on this thread?

However, I did look at his recent posts and it seems he has an issue with anyone and everyone that doesn't follow and live by muslim beliefs.


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

any music or dvds just too easy to download them


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Think you'll find I didn't.... to my knowledge, he's not even commented on this thread?
> 
> However, I did look at his recent posts and it seems he has an issue with anyone and everyone that doesn't follow and live by muslim beliefs.


I know you didnt and that he hasnt posted. It sounded like a sarcastic comment in my head towards him as he hasnt even posted in this thread,obviously sounded a bit more sarcastic and funny in my head where it shall remain,sorry.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I know you didnt and that he hasnt posted. It sounded like a sarcastic comment in my head towards him as he hasnt even posted in this thread,obviously sounded a bit more sarcastic and funny in my head where it shall remain,sorry.


Oops, sorry, blonde moment :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oops, sorry, blonde moment :lol:


Nothing to apologise about. It was one of them things which would sound funnier if said then if typed.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

penis enlargement pills.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Carlsberg, probably the worst tasting lager in the world...


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Premier seats in the cinema


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Being a scouser the sun is top of the list no matter what, they should fukin burn in hell


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Nestle

Any lifestyle coffee shop costa/starbucks etc,etc

The Scum (since Belgrano)


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Any meat product that comes in a can

Nat West financial products

Pepperami

Football shirts

Tesco / Asda eggs

Nicks trainers (mentally scarred as a child )


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

sky sports has got to be on the list their customer service is terrible, offensive rude nasty people...Id rather give my money to charity.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> I refuse to buy and designer clothes unless I get them for next to nothing... who in their right mind pays lik £200 foor jeans because they hav a few letters on them


people who can afford it?

there's a big difference in the way a pair of versace jeans are made, how they look and how they feel when you're wearing them to a pair of lee jeans for example, it's not just about "a few letters on them"

just because you don't agree with or understand something it's a bit silly to say "who in their right mind" suggesting that anyone who doesn't share your view isn't, their are plenty of people who earn 6 figure slaries and £200 would be like the price of a can of coke to them so just because it's something you can't relate to i don't think it's fair to judge people who like to weare expense well made clothes that to them are financially inexpensive

also it's a social thing, people come from diffeent backgrounds, people are brought up with money and they shouldn't be ashamed or embarresed about that, if one of those people, say a 17 year old, turned up to a party in regular gear people would look at them like they were from a different planet, i'm talking about the trust fund mob from chelsea etc so just because it's a culture or whatever you don't understand you shouldn't put people down for it, money's relative.

some people in india earn in a week what you would spend on a mcdonalds, i'm sure they're aware that just because to them it's a weeks wages to you it isn't and therfore probably wouldn't think you was out of your mind for spending a fiver on a single meal, just the same as people who can aford £200 pairs of jeans shouldnt be looked at disparagingly just because to them £200 is an amount they wouldn't even notice is gone from their account.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Eggs from battery hens

Anything 'low fat'

Anything with an advert that annoys me

Poncey cleaning products....two or three products will do the job

Anything antibacterial

Any perfume witha celebrity name

Branded painkillers

The Daily Heil


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

lucky heather.. it dont work i tells ya!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

exvigourbeast said:


> Any meat product that comes in a can
> 
> Nat West financial products
> 
> ...


What? And miss out on this heavenly feast for the senses?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Condoms....

Probably because l have been nuetered tho TBH.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

50p for compressed air out a garage.

Bottled water.

M6 Toll road.

Food/Drinks from Motorway services.

Holland and Barett crap.

"Miracle working" supplements.

All useless, pointless things that I grudge paying for...


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Condoms....
> 
> Probably because l have been nuetered tho TBH.


best one i have read yet

for me it would be anything that is so called in fashion all it consists of is overly priced **** that celebs endorse.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

anything to do with manchester utd, no matter whos birthday it is


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> *Eggs from battery hens*
> 
> *Anything 'low fat'*
> 
> ...


All of the bolded ones too :thumbup1:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

A ticket to see the new Robocop

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/194814-new-robocop-movie-wtf.html

Nah, on second thoughts, i'll just go to mock it...... or be pleasant surprised :rolleye:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tayto Crisps


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Tayto Crisps


because Sam Spudz smoky bacon are better :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

safc49 said:


> anything to do with manchester utd, no matter whos birthday it is


Bitter


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Tayto Crisps


I love Tayto crisps!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I love Tayto crisps!


So do I , but sam spudz smoky bacon are the mutt's.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tayto crisps are amazing, just a shame there sectarian ****s


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Tayto crisps are amazing, just a shame there sectarian ****s


Maybe but they're some tasty potato snacks


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Anything with an advert that annoys me


This ^

Unfortunately, this means I can no longer use *any *price comparison website


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

anything by maximuscle.


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

CD's


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

barsnack said:


> Tayto crisps are amazing, just a shame there sectarian ****s


Big demand for them here in Australia too. Supermarkets and Irish pubs stock them.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

shane278 said:


> Big demand for them here in Australia too. Supermarkets and Irish pubs stock them.


there an institution in ireland, but there a shower of ****s


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Bitter


hate everything to do with them


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why would my bubble be burst? Whether what you claim is true or utter nonsense, I do the best I can to avoid something I disapprove of. We can only do our best at the end of the day.
> 
> As for the cleanliness factor, I'm from a farming background and have also seen a lot, and I disagree. It may be your personal experience, but it doesn't stand for everywhere.
> 
> ...


well weather what you say is true or bullsh1t, each to there own, im talking from experience of working in refrigeration for many many years specifically supermarkets white and asian, including slaughter houses and meat distribution centres, well ill let you believe what you wish to, have a nice day zara-leoni and remeber next time you eat something meaty..it could damn well be halaal:cursing:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Maximuscle products.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

madmuscles said:


> What? And miss out on this heavenly feast for the senses?


*boak*

Why? What would possess anyone to think that was an acceptable thing to eat?

- - - Updated - - -

It is a joke, right?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Beklet said:


> *boak*
> 
> Why? What would possess anyone to think that was an acceptable thing to eat?
> 
> ...


Nope

http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=sweet+sue+canned+whole+chicken&oq=sweet+sue+&gs_l=hp.1.1.0l4.998.3253.0.5289.10.10.0.0.0.0.213.1116.5j4j1.10.0.les%3Bcesh..0.0...1.1.I01xUeJIUBk&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=4de364fd1abc609f&biw=1360&bih=677

Now how much can we put you down for? 1 Pallet load ? 10?


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Not being self sufficient, and unfortunately being a human that has to eat to survive, principles pretty much have to go out of the window.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Euurgghhhh. Amd i thought tinned hot dog sausages were the epitome of bad food


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Um, I refuse to buy blueberries when they are over £1.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

any bodybuilding branded clothing


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

any news paper apart from ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, THE SUN


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

bigjuice said:


> well weather what you say is true or bullsh1t, each to there own, im talking from experience of working in refrigeration for many many years specifically supermarkets white and asian, including slaughter houses and meat distribution centres, well ill let you believe what you wish to, have a nice day zara-leoni and remeber next time you eat something meaty..it could damn well be halaal:cursing:


Why the ":cursing:"?

Has the discussion made you angry?

It's not a case of believing what I wish to, I believe what I have seen or have proof of, and a stranger on the internet writing something, doesn't constitute proof in my book.

Like I said, I do my best to avoid halal meat, and I can't do any better than my best. If this fact enrages you or is making you feel the need to "prove somebody wrong" then I'm very sorry for you.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

maximuscle. would rather wait for local shoplifter to get it for me.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Many thanks to h901 for negging me for this statement, clearly somebody having an independent opinion offends you


99.9% guarenteed he's a muslim! Do you not know its just not acceptable to belive in values independent to there's, don't you watch the news?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why the ":cursing:"?
> 
> Has the discussion made you angry?
> 
> ...


lol no i apologise you tuck the angry face as in direction to you, it was in direction to the undercover halaal meat lol, p.s since youve been here longer then me what do grey reps mean? i know green is a rep and red is a neg, but whats grey?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

ianjay said:


> maximuscle. would rather wait for local shoplifter to get it for me.


I often do just that...

Wait that is not pinch it myself £10 a tubs not a bad discount lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> 99.9% guarenteed he's a muslim! Do you not know its just not acceptable to belive in values independent to there's, don't you watch the news?


dude please quit your stupid comments, like your thread the other day about the riots you didnt even know the difference between the prophet and god,if your going to slander someone please please please atleast learn something about the religeon first cause you sounded like such an idiot, sorry but i had to say it.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Animals taste nicer when they're tortured though dont they.......................sick fcuks


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

how is halaal meat slaughtered then


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> dude please quit your stupid comments, like your thread the other day about the riots you didnt even know the difference between the prophet and god,if your going to slander someone please please please atleast learn something about the religeon first cause you sounded like such an idiot, sorry but i had to say it.


Dude please go forth and multiply! I'll say what ever I like on this issue or any other it's called freedom of speach.

So I don't know the difference between a prophet and god so what? I'm atheist to the core religion is a pile of crap not just Muslims all of it, how much less suffering war torture and abuse would there be if religion wasn't involed? If you can not handle the fact that the main perpetrators of these acts in the current world climate are Muslim that's your problem don't expect others to bow down just cause someone doesn't like a view point different from there own.

The fact that thread was closed so quick just highlights exactly what's wrong in this world today especially this country.

Finished


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

like this I guess http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=/watch%3Fv%3DHQOKQ__3vQw


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jake87 said:


> how is halaal meat slaughtered then


basically they slit the throat, and say a prayer the belief in the blood drainaige is purifying, same as jewish meat its done in the same way thats why jews and muslims can eat from the same butchers, but obviously most uneducated people commenting didnt know that, because instead of learning facts and presenting an argument they use information they gather out of some crap literature like the sun newspaper, rant over


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> basically they slit the throat, and say a prayer the belief in the blood drainaige is purifying, same as jewish meat its done in the same way thats why jews and muslims can eat from the same butchers, but obviously most uneducated people commenting didnt know that, because instead of learning facts and presenting an argument they use information they gather out of some crap literature like the sun newspaper, rant over


Or you see the animal squirming upside down bleeding to death all over its own face for some fantasy story.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

yeh i saw a tv programme on jews slitting cows throats, reckoned they didnt even feel it because the knife was razor sharp. i still buy halaal meat though. isnt any diseases in the blood aswell hence why its cleaner to drain it?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Kosher meet cause just.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Dude please go forth and multiply! I'll say what ever I like on this issue or any other it's called freedom of speach.
> 
> So I don't know the difference between a prophet and god so what? I'm atheist to the core religion is a pile of crap not just Muslims all of it, how much less suffering war torture and abuse would there be if religion wasn't involed? If you can not handle the fact that the main perpetrators of these acts in the current world climate are Muslim that's your problem don't expect others to bow down just cause someone doesn't like a view point different from there own.
> 
> ...


no bro the thread was closed because you displayed the most uneducated argument ever known to man, your ready to slander and hate when you dont even know the basics of someones religeon? thats idiocy at its best, dont bring a knife to a gun fight, war is war, it will always be there, its part of world coulture, wars date back to hundreds of years BC, the fcukin romans had one of the greatest armys known to man today but i guess that was religeous issues iswell? julius ceaser mustve really hate those muslims! so your telling me that the american army is most muslim? because there at war? italians are at war? englands at war? just because the only part you see is the war on terror, doesnt mean its down to 1 religeous sect, because the last time i checked a wars are going on all over the world involving various religeous backgrounds,

i like the way you said finished! really shows how much of an educated argument you could bring to the table

like i said go learn something in the world then come back and give a proper argument.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

My muslim friend convinced me that the non-muslim way was more cruel

I'm going to show him that video

Fair enough if you want to spend your day praying to a God that you have no proof of but is there need to put animals through that? Religion ****es me off


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Malibu said:


> So you like little kids?


lol wtf:confused1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

for the record i couldnt care less how the meat i eat gets to my plate, it could be tortured, pampered i'll even eat road kill if im hungry...you peoples get too emotional..meat is meat


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Who gives a sh*t how its killed, as long as it looks good at the butchers and tastes good i'm happy.

I have tried both halal and non halal and tbh they taste the same.

People getting butt hurt over how its slaughtered and what not crack me up.

500 years ago animals all over the world was slaughtered in the halal way, maybe without the prayer but its still the same sh*t.

So why is it a problem now?

But getting on topic, I wouldn't buy maximuscle shakes or grey goose vodka as both are over priced and the vodka tastes like battery acid.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> My muslim friend convinced me that the non-muslim way was more cruel
> 
> I'm going to show him that video
> 
> Fair enough if you want to spend your day praying to a God that you have no proof of but is there need to put animals through that? Religion ****es me off


to be honest mate, i dont think there is such thing as a crueler way, a mean ive seen some nasty crap go on in slaughter houses, put me right off meat for a while, but its here nor there, if it bothers people that much then theres always..vegetarian:death:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> no bro the thread was closed because you displayed the most uneducated argument ever known to man, your ready to slander and hate when you dont even know the basics of someones religeon? thats idiocy at its best, dont bring a knife to a gun fight, war is war, it will always be there, its part of world coulture, wars date back to hundreds of years BC, the fcukin romans had one of the greatest armys known to man today but i guess that was religeous issues iswell? julius ceaser mustve really hate those muslims! so your telling me that the american army is most muslim? because there at war? italians are at war? englands at war? just because the only part you see is the war on terror, doesnt mean its down to 1 religeous sect, because the last time i checked a wars are going on all over the world involving various religeous backgrounds,
> 
> i like the way you said finished! really shows how much of an educated argument you could bring to the table
> 
> like i said go learn something in the world then come back and give a proper argument.


Can't argue with a idiot on a forum people can't tell the difference, what a **** come back.

Anyway more on topic

I'm a carnivor I eat meant personally I couldn't care less how it's killed I don't eat live animals it on my plate its all good.

I really struggle to understand how it's possible to be picky over such a fact as the slaughter of the beast it's been raised to be slaughtered and eaten it's entire life has been leading up to the time it's on a plate in front of you.

If you don't like it become a veggy


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

that video is ****ing horrific


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Who gives a sh*t how its killed, as long as it looks good at the butchers and tastes good i'm happy.
> 
> I have tried both halal and non halal and tbh they taste the same.
> 
> ...


so many people knocking on maximuscle i almost feel as sorry for the people crying over the halaal meat, seems like its only me who would by maximuscle lol ONLY IF ITS KNOCKED OFF OR CHEAP i should add


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

We dont have a priciples any where near us so I wont be buying anything form them any time soon :no:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> to be honest mate, i dont think there is such thing as a crueler way, a mean ive seen some nasty crap go on in slaughter houses, put me right off meat for a while, but its here nor there, if it bothers people that much then theres always..vegetarian:death:


Thing is a lot of places are cruel to save time/effort/money, not to honour something that doesn't exist


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

synthasize said:


> that video is ****ing horrific


It all tastes the same though mate, so who give a fcuk! Acording to some


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Can't argue with a idiot on a forum people can't tell the difference, what a **** come back.
> 
> Anyway more on topic
> 
> ...


well you got that right, but fair enough mate let by gones be by gones, im with you on the veggie bit


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Now now girls...

lets be civil.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> well you got that right, but fair enough mate let by gones be by gones, im with you on the veggie bit


It's all good mate no worries


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Can't argue with a idiot on a forum people can't tell the difference, what a **** come back.
> 
> Anyway more on topic
> 
> ...


Rofl you cant tell the difference between an animal that is bred, lived on the land etc had a great life then killed (free range chicken say) to a battery hen? You need to go back to school mate sorry


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Now now girls...
> 
> lets be civil.


  sorry milky, milky you ever tried chunky chicken on walmersly road?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> *It all tastes the same though mate, so who give a fcuk!* Acording to some


100%!!!

I wont waste my time sitting in front of my steak while it gets cold, wondering with a heart full of guilt and teary eyes if the cow was slaughtered or stunned or shot.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

barsnack said:
 

> Tayto crisps are amazing, just a shame there sectarian ****s


Tayto are what now


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Rofl you cant tell the difference between an animal that is bred, lived on the land etc had a great life then killed (free range chicken say) to a battery hen? You need to go back to school mate sorry


listen mate your a dick, i tried negging you for your last post but it got deleted by a mod, when the big boys are talking take your bullsh1it some where else


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigjuice said:


> sorry milky, milky you ever tried chunky chicken on walmersly road?


Yeah the one that used to be KFC ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Now now girls...
> 
> lets be civil.


Just a difference of opinion and views mate no biggy


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah the one that used to be KFC ?


kfcs further down aint it, its the one opposite the bury college skill solution building, just thought id mention the grilled chicken is pritty good


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> Just a difference of opinion and views mate no biggy


Yep no biggy mate, jusr nipping it in the bud before it becomes a biggy.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> listen mate your a dick, i tried negging you for your last post but it got deleted by a mod, when the big boys are talking take your bullsh1it some where else


LOL ok mate. I cant take someone seriously that believes in fantasy where most of its religeon is populated in countries where women cant show their face, can't drive oh and are buried in sand and stoned to death. I suppose halaal is the least of our worries. LOOOOL


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Clothes with branded logos.

I will buy expensive clothes. But not with some ones name or a silly horse on it.

And the Daily mail


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigjuice said:


> kfcs further down aint it, its the one opposite the bury college skill solution building, just thought id mention the grilled chicken is pritty good


Am l thinking of Alans fried chicken ?

Anyway fu*k off l am back dieting as from tomorow.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Am l thinking of Alans fried chicken ?
> 
> Anyway fu*k off l am back dieting as from tomorow.


LMAO yeh your thinking alans, mate your missing out id get down there now grilled peri peri chicken bang on


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> LOL ok mate. I cant take someone seriously that believes in fantasy where most of its religeon is populated in countries where women cant show their face, can't drive oh and are buried in sand and stoned to death. I suppose halaal is the least of our worries. LOOOOL


Give it up.

You were close to a weeks ban with the other post, but l gave you the benfit of the doubt.

I aint reffereeing this sh*t all night.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Just a difference of opinion and views mate no biggy


honestly mate hands down,i dont mind these arguments at all its nice to have a talk about, i know it gets a little rattled up but whats a convo without a little heat, i do respect other peoples views so dont think ive got a problem with that, tbh mate im mixed race and come from a family of mixed religeons so itd be daft for me not to lol, respect anyway


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Myprotein. Always paid for next day delivery and never had it,and made the slowest gains ever while taking their protein


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Give it up.
> 
> You were close to a weeks ban with the other post, but l gave you the benfit of the doubt.
> 
> I aint reffereeing this sh*t all night.


Really? I wasnt the one calling someone a 'dick' because his views are different to someone elses


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Really? I wasnt the one calling someone a 'dick' because his views are different to someone elses


lol you are a dick, i wasnt reffering to your difference of views i was reffering to your insult to someones religeon, have all the opinions in the world, but its no excuse for rudeness and insults even over the internet, but fair enough if u wasnt rude on purpose have a nice day, if you was well then ill look forward to arguing with you in the future


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Rofl you cant tell the difference between an animal that is bred, lived on the land etc had a great life then killed (free range chicken say) to a battery hen? You need to go back to school mate sorry


ROFL you need to go back to school and learn how to read properly!

Did I once mention anything about how the animal spends its life before slaughter?

I actually believe that the least we can do is give them as good a life as is possible before we chop them up for fillets, the point was they are ALL bred for slaughter. How that process is carried out is a mute point lets put in terms you may understand your going to be executed and eaten would you prefer :

a) The firing squad ( aka a bolt gun)

B) The electric chair (self explanatory)

c) Hung up by your feet and your throat slit just enough to bleed you out (halla)

What it's matter you won't enjoy any of them and your still dead


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

bigjuice said:


> so many people knocking on maximuscle i almost feel as sorry for the people crying over the halaal meat, seems like its only me who would by maximuscle lol ONLY IF ITS KNOCKED OFF OR CHEAP i should add


Oh I don't mind if its going cheap. I wont buy it on principle that its so dam expensive for something the same as any other product on the market.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

luther1 said:


> Myprotein. Always paid for next day delivery and never had it,and made the slowest gains ever while taking their protein


You gauge your gains on a supplement powder
View attachment 94723


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> honestly mate hands down,i dont mind these arguments at all its nice to have a talk about, i know it gets a little rattled up but whats a convo without a little heat, i do respect other peoples views so dont think ive got a problem with that, tbh mate im mixed race and come from a family of mixed religeons so itd be daft for me not to lol, respect anyway


Not a problem mate feel exactly the same way about to be honest with you.

Milky will be happy now we've had a public smooch


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Oh, and to add to the halal/non-halal meat debate, I couldn't give a f*ck as long as no one has drained the protein out of it.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Replicator said:


> You gauge your gains on a supplement powder
> View attachment 94723


If I can put on a pound or two A week whilst on cycle with a strict diet and I change my protein powder of which I have three shakes a day,then yes I can.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Not a problem mate feel exactly the same way about to be honest with you.
> 
> Milky will be happy now we've had a public smooch


 :wub:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

luther1 said:


> If I can put on a pound or two whilst on cycle with a strict diet and I change my protein powder of which I have three shakes a day,then yes I can.


And I couldn't give a fcuk about the £3 postage,but don't charge it if you're not going to deliver


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Oh, and to add to the halal/non-halal meat debate, I couldn't give a f*ck as long as no one has drained the protein out of it.


 :lol: that actually made me really laugh lol, you know to be honest, i actually like maximuscle stuff, but it is wayyyy over priced as you stated, but to be fair the stuff actually works if you can afford to run it, fcuk that tho pro10 and maxiraw baby


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

luther1 said:


> And I couldn't give a fcuk about the £3 postage,but don't charge it if you're not going to deliver


I've had the same problem as well.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

bigjuice said:


> :lol: that actually made me really laugh lol, you know to be honest, i actually like maximuscle stuff, but it is wayyyy over priced as you stated, but to be fair the stuff actually works if you can afford to run it, fcuk that tho pro10 and maxiraw baby


Oh yes, pro10 never lets me down.

Theres no reason the maximuscle stuff won't work, but it definiteley will not work any more than the same usage of a no-brand protein. Their BS about scientific studies etc changes nothing, they still use the same ingredients.

If I was going to pay for a premium brand, it should at least taste better than the cheap stuff, and last I tasted, maximuscle tastes like @ss.


----------



## dannyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Take away pizza - 12.50 for a pizza that cost 1.25 to make , yeah right


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Oh yes, pro10 never lets me down.
> 
> Theres no reason the maximuscle stuff won't work, but it definiteley will not work any more than the same usage of a no-brand protein. Their BS about scientific studies etc changes nothing, they still use the same ingredients.
> 
> If I was going to pay for a premium brand, it should at least taste better than the cheap stuff, and last I tasted, maximuscle tastes like @ss.


alot of people have said this lately, the last time i used them given it was around a year it was brilliant tasting, maybe theyve changed something, unfortunately ill never know because pro-10 and maxiraw are now my illecit love child of protien fantasies


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> :lol: that actually made me really laugh lol, you know to be honest, i actually like maximuscle stuff, but it is wayyyy over priced as you stated, but to be fair the stuff actually works if you can afford to run it, fcuk that tho pro10 and maxiraw baby


You know what I totally agree with you on that maximuscle is a pure rip off there is no question (buy mine the same way you do) but you have to give them if you spend any length of time on it, good stuff.

I don't really understand the ethics behind them though as there owned by such a massive company Glaxo smith Kline they could easily sell them for half the price which would still be more than the competition sell a absolute **** load more per year raise profits laugh all the way to the bank. Every ones a winner! One major issue in that statement and it's there owned by GSK one of the greediest most unethical companies in the world.

Untill that happens me and Pro 10 will continue our relationship


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

An expensive mobile phone. By expensive i mean more than £20.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

bigjuice said:


> alot of people have said this lately, the last time i used them given it was around a year it was brilliant tasting, maybe theyve changed something, unfortunately ill never know because pro-10 and maxiraw are now my illecit love child of protien fantasies


I haven't tasted it in about 5 years to be fair.

If I'm buying a premium flavour, I like PHD chocolate orange.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> You know what I totally agree with you on that maximuscle is a pure rip off there is no question (buy mine the same way you do) but you have to give them if you spend any length of time on it, good stuff.
> 
> I don't really understand the ethics behind them though as there owned by such a massive company Glaxo smith Kline they could easily sell them for half the price which would still be more than the competition sell a absolute **** load more per year raise profits laugh all the way to the bank. Every ones a winner! One major issue in that statement and it's there owned by GSK one of the greediest most unethical companies in the world.
> 
> Untill that happens me and Pro 10 will continue our relationship


to be honest i undersand in a way because if your making a hundred percent mark up and people are still buying your product then sod it carry on, take what you can get i suppose, but they defo could make more money if they reduced prices and still make a huge profit margin, greed is a powerfull tool tho, GSK is a hugeee global company, unbelievable how many pockets they have there hands in, still good sh1t when it falls of the back of a truck, but untill the prices do to, wheyman:beer:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

anything from motorway service stations even fuel if i can help it.... that reminds me i hate clacket lane services

last month bought two small cans of heineken and two cans of pepsi on a ryan air flight..sh*t cost me £11 :cursing: never again!!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I haven't tasted it in about 5 years to be fair.
> 
> If I'm buying a premium flavour, I like PHD chocolate orange.


mate maxiraw chocolate orange is fcukin amazing, i kid you not, its totally spoiled my taste for other protiens, smells just like terrys chocolate orange, and the best is mixing it with porride chocolate orange protien porride:w00t:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

bigjuice said:


> mate maxiraw chocolate orange is fcukin amazing, i kid you not, its totally spoiled my taste for other protiens, smells just like terrys chocolate orange, and the best is mixing it with porride chocolate orange protien porride:w00t:


cheers for the heads up :thumb: I need to place a protein order soon. If it compares to the samples of PHD I have tried, some reps are coming your whey (couldn't resist)


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Any thing from the motorway services,

Cinema popcorn.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

squatthis said:


> cheers for the heads up :thumb: I need to place a protein order soon. If it compares to the samples of PHD I have tried, some reps are coming your whey (couldn't resist)


i had to read it twice to get the pun:lol:

pm terry for a sample thats what got me hucked on it, the best thing about it is you only need 200-300ml of water and you can put double triple scoops in and still nice thin and mixes with no lumps whatsoever, best shake ive ever had for mixing and i aint affiliated with them as everyone knows, i also like pro10 strawberry, but maxiraw takes it with choc orange mixability and flvaour


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

bigjuice said:


> lol no i apologise you tuck the angry face as in direction to you, it was in direction to the undercover halaal meat lol, p.s since youve been here longer then me what do grey reps mean? i know green is a rep and red is a neg, but whats grey?


Oh dear.... looks like I have to apologise for the 2nd time in this thread! I obviously took that the wrong way, sorry 

I think grey ones are from people who haven't been here long enough for their reps to affect the rep count or something like that? Or its a neg from one of those people. Not exactly sure tbh, I don't really bother much about it all.



bigjuice said:


> dude please quit your stupid comments, like your thread the other day about the riots you didnt even know the difference between the prophet and god,if your going to slander someone please please please atleast learn something about the religeon first cause you sounded like such an idiot, sorry but i had to say it.


To be fair though, I think he is too (judging by some of his other posts) and I also reckon that was the reason for the neg rep.

I also reckon that the attitude he's taken on here by negging me for refusing to buy halal meat, is displaying the sort of attitude that causes dislike of a certain faction of muslims.



jake87 said:


> how is halaal meat slaughtered then


The animal must be conscious as it is slaughtered in order to hear allahs prayer over it. This means that unlike non-halal/kosher meat, it cannot be stunned before it is killed.

Opinions vary, but mine is that it is a cruel, barbaric, terrifying, painful and slow method of killing them.

I have no issue with rearing animals for food (I went to agricultural college for 5 years so I wouldn't have lol), but I believe that if we are going to do so, we have an obligation to let them live out the life they do have in comfort and safety, and to be slaughtered quickly, painlessly, and humanely.



jake87 said:


> yeh i saw a tv programme on jews slitting cows throats, reckoned they didnt even feel it because the knife was razor sharp. i still buy halaal meat though. *isnt any diseases in the blood aswell hence why its cleaner to drain it?*


No, thats a myth.


----------



## Matdylan (Jun 3, 2012)

I will not buy anything stolen bad ideal bad carma


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

holland and barrett l-arginine, i wait till its on offer. Im not paying 4.57 for 50 caps


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

@Zara

I don't understand your comment above I certainly haven't negged you I rarely neg any one unless there a troll or a proper tool!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pain2Gain said:


> @Zara
> 
> I don't understand your comment above I certainly haven't negged you I rarely neg any one unless there a troll or a proper tool!


Never said you did mate, it was related to the guy who negged me for stating I won't buy or eat halal, and (your?) comment that he was probably muslim.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i wont buy any take that records without robbie singing on them


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

For what it's worth I agree that halal slaughter is cruel... unnecessarily so. I don't have a problem with meat eating (humans are omnivores after all), nor with religious people following customs and traditions associated with their religion, so long as those practices do not extend to inflicting pain that could easily be avoided to a conscious being. I always thought religion was supposed to hold compassion as a central value, shows what I know.

I also find the comments that show an apathetic attitude towards such practices as a reflection of a wider attitude of not caring about many things beyond the self that allows for a lot of unnecessary suffering in the world in many other ways.

Anyhow, lets leave the topic behind and hold no grudges for differing views because it's not going to get anywhere and simply distracts from the general topic of the thread.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

when i wa out of work and very very poor i went through a phae of not buying loo roll and using newspaper lol

bad times over now luckily but literally used newspaper to wipe my butt for best part of 6 months lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> when i wa out of work and very very poor i went through a phae of not buying loo roll and using newspaper lol
> 
> bad times over now luckily but literally used newspaper to wipe my butt for best part of 6 months lol


What were you eating?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Never said you did mate, it was related to the guy who negged me for stating I won't buy or eat halal, and (your?) comment that he was probably muslim.


Arrh ok sorry thoughts that was what you were implying is all.

Didn't turn out he was though! Thought that was posted after your post but before I replied ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Think you'll find I didn't.... to my knowledge, he's not even commented on this thread?
> 
> However, I did look at his recent posts and it seems he has an issue with anyone and everyone that doesn't follow and live by muslim beliefs.


This was your relply about the guy who negged you, I'm confident to presume he is Muslim or though not 100% so that's why I state 99.9% probable. Which you liked the post then and now it is wrong in your eyes, confusing much.

And I am NOT wanting restart this topic let's stay on track


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> What were you eating?


mainly just oats in water lol

and the odd sunday dinnner my family brought round haha

bad times


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Brown rice and tinned tuna

I cringe at people who eat so much of it.

White rice and tuna steaks are only permitted I. My house


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

the daily mail


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

"expensive" jeans.

I wear 10-15 quid jeans for every day as have one pair of naked and famous jeans that I wear for nights out and special occasions.

There made out of high quality denim only need washing once a year and are completely unique as they fade.

Gucci Armani etc watches. Can get orient and citizen watches that look better with a genuine movement inside for the price of a quartz Armani watch.

It's like playing 25k for a ford ka With a Armani badge on it.

Cheap trainers. Or ready built gaming computers as cost a fortune

Anything on a plane


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Insurance, income tax, tv lisence.

Never, not ever ever never!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Corned beef in those stupid oblong shaped tins with the flimsy little key things....


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

SEX - if you call that an item


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Stolen goods;

Pirated or counterfeit products;

The Sun;

Sky TV;

Event tickets from touts;

Anything from cold callers.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Insurance, income tax, tv lisence.
> 
> Never, not ever ever never!


How do you get away with the income tax? And the TV license for that matter? I thought they just assumed anyone not paying for a TV license was breaking the rules, and so investigated straight away. Or am I being paranoid?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

squatthis said:


> How do you get away with the income tax? And the TV license for that matter? I thought they just assumed anyone not paying for a TV license was breaking the rules, and so investigated straight away. Or am I being paranoid?


Or we pay for all that?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Porn ...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh dear.... looks like I have to apologise for the 2nd time in this thread! I obviously took that the wrong way, sorry
> 
> I think grey ones are from people who haven't been here long enough for their reps to affect the rep count or something like that? Or its a neg from one of those people. Not exactly sure tbh, I don't really bother much about it all.
> 
> ...





Dtlv74 said:


> For what it's worth I agree that halal slaughter is cruel... unnecessarily so. I don't have a problem with meat eating (humans are omnivores after all), nor with religious people following customs and traditions associated with their religion, so long as those practices do not extend to inflicting pain that could easily be avoided to a conscious being. I always thought religion was supposed to hold compassion as a central value, shows what I know.
> 
> I also find the comments that show an apathetic attitude towards such practices as a reflection of a wider attitude of not caring about many things beyond the self that allows for a lot of unnecessary suffering in the world in many other ways.


Both of your views are one of the many many reasons why I like you guys so much  I agree with everything you say about the treatment and slaughter of animals and also how it reflects on a persons broader perception and values.

On a sperate note, the grey rep bars are from someone who doesn't have enough 'rep power' to affect another persons rep points. It can be a neg or a rep but either way it has no impact on the receivers rep status.


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

I would not pay for cinema pick and mix. It's a disgrace


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

squatthis said:


> How do you get away with the income tax? And the TV license for that matter? I thought they just assumed anyone not paying for a TV license was breaking the rules, and so investigated straight away. Or am I being paranoid?


That's easy, you just ignore the letters.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

If i think the price is wrong i just take it and dont pay for it


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Condoms..barebacking is free and better!

And so are the pills to get rid of STDS



And the free condoms the clinic give you suck! Plus lets be honest barebacking is much more fun living on the edge!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Insurance renewals when they are significantly higher than the year before, then offer to price match another companies price.

Sorry, but if I've had to go to the trouble of finding a competitive rate for you to then you're going to have to beat it, not match it if you want to keep my business... should have offered me a decent rate in the first place.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Pron.

Newspapers.

Expensive supps.

S**


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I REFUSE to buy anything thats been tested in animals, never really knew how bad things were until an ex of mine opened up my eyes to it, she was dedicated in looking after the welfare of animals, was even an rspca volunteer

Even though im not with her anymore i still follow by that as its the right thing to do, surely anyone that disagrees need their head tested?


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

PatWelsh said:


> I REFUSE to buy anything thats been tested in animals, never really knew how bad things were until an ex of mine opened up my eyes to it, she was dedicated in looking after the welfare of animals, was even an rspca volunteer
> 
> Even though im not with her anymore i still follow by that as its the right thing to do, surely anyone that disagrees need their head tested?


I respect your views, you will find a lot is teste don animals especially medication.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Stolen goods;


fcuk that i love buying stolen goods

even better steal the stuff yourself


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

TG123 said:
 

> fcuk that i love buying stolen goods
> 
> even better steal the stuff yourself


lol i just got negged & called a cnut for this comment which was clearly a joke

i'd neg you back but i've got a real life mate


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

TG123 said:


> lol i just got negged & called a cnut for this comment which was clearly a joke
> 
> i'd neg you back but i've got a real life mate


Who was that then? I missed that episode. And yeah was pretty obvious your comment was a joke.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> I REFUSE to buy anything thats been tested in animals, never really knew how bad things were until an ex of mine opened up my eyes to it, she was dedicated in looking after the welfare of animals, was even an rspca volunteer
> 
> Even though im not with her anymore i still follow by that as its the right thing to do, surely anyone that disagrees need their head tested?


I thought all products that humans use had to be tested on animals before humans? Can't remember if it's a UK or EU law, heard it back in 2004 so may no longer be the case.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

TG123 said:


> lol i just got negged & called a cnut for this comment which was clearly a joke
> 
> the real joke is the person who negged me is the one who found the glitch in the reps system a little while back & exploited it with a few other losers to boost their own rep power in a bid to get to the top of the reps page, lol you sad little pr1ck
> 
> i'd neg you back but i've got a real life mate


I never did find out who they were. Please, when will it be my turn to know? :crying:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

TG123 said:


> lol i just got negged & called a cnut for this comment which was clearly a joke
> 
> the real joke is the person who negged me is the one who found the glitch in the reps system a little while back & exploited it with a few other losers to boost their own rep power in a bid to get to the top of the reps page, lol you sad little pr1ck
> 
> i'd neg you back but i've got a real life mate


cnut:lol: sorry that was funny tho lol and no it wasnt me lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Fcuk this threads got some legs on it 17 pages and counting 3)


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

barsnack said:


> Tayto Crisps


You take that back or you are no longer Irish lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Fcuk this threads got some legs on it 17 pages and counting 3)


im fcukin well suprised it dint get shut down:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its like nursery in here sometimes.

Seriously take a step back and look.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

go stand in the corner guys time out


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigjuice:3483102 said:


> go stand in the corner guys time out


With your hands on your head.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> go stand in the corner guys time out


i shouldn't, i tend to play with myself when i stand in the corner and i've already cracked 2 off today

Replicator - that was a joke btw, i know there wasn't a smiley face but just to make it clear i'm not a sex offender or anything


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

TG123 said:


> i shouldn't, i tend to play with myself when i stand in the corner and i've already cracked 2 off today
> 
> Replicator - that was a joke btw, i know there wasn't a smiley face but just to make it clear i'm not a sex offender or anything


lmao:lol:

you have to put your hands on your head not your balls, then wait to be bummed


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> then wait to be bummed


I thought standing in the corner was supposed to be a punishment :whistling:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> lmao:lol:
> 
> you have to put your hands on your head not your balls, then wait to be bummed


He did say play with himself not someone else! So hands on his head will a still be ok  

- - - Updated - - -



TG123 said:


> I thought standing in the corner was supposed to be a punishment :whistling:


It would be if was in behind ya now BoYyy!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Or we pay for all that?


You are more than welcome to pay those for me if you agree to lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

squatthis said:


> How do you get away with the income tax? And the TV license for that matter? I thought they just assumed anyone not paying for a TV license was breaking the rules, and so investigated straight away. Or am I being paranoid?


 by never declaring any earnings, only taking jobs where the employer agrees cash. It all started in my late teens when i became homeless and i was refused any help from anybody and was left on the street, i was also refused jobseekers allowance due to not having sufficiant ID or an address. Since then iv refused to give any of my hard earned money to those cnuts and am a strong believer in anarchistic ideologies. Id honsetly go to jail before paying income tax. Vat is unavoidable though unfortunately 

And tv lisence is a ****ing scam made powerful by pretty red letters and backed up by lies. The only way they can prosecute you is if you admit to watching tv without a lisence or if you let them in to see. If when they come round you just slam the door shut, there is actualy nothing they can do about it, they have no power, no authority, they are just the bbc lol. And the so called vans and satelite trackers that they apparantly use to catch you is bull**** aswell, they wont disclose the technology they use in court which means it cannot be used as evidence.

In my oppinion if the bbc want to refuse other methods of monetisation like advertising but think its acceptable to scare and threaten people into paying for 2 **** channels that they may or may not even watch, then thats their problem. 

Fukc em.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> by never declaring any earnings, only taking jobs where the employer agrees cash. It all started in my late teens when i became homeless and i was refused any help from anybody and was left on the street, i was also refused jobseekers allowance due to not having sufficiant ID or an address. Since then iv refused to give any of my hard earned money to those cnuts and am a strong believer in anarchistic ideologies. Id honsetly go to jail before paying income tax. Vat is unavoidable though unfortunately
> 
> And tv lisence is a ****ing scam made powerful by pretty red letters and backed up by lies. The only way they can prosecute you is if you admit to watching tv without a lisence or if you let them in to see. If when they come round you just slam the door shut, there is actualy nothing they can do about it, they have no power, no authority, they are just the bbc lol. And the so called vans and satelite trackers that they apparantly use to catch you is bull**** aswell, they wont disclose the technology they use in court which means it cannot be used as evidence.
> 
> ...


Man after my own heart sadly they have my pants down on tax from work but it's well paid so I can cope, I've never paid for a tv licence yet and I've lived in half dozen or so places, same reasons as yourself and I don't scare easy either.


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Dude please go forth and multiply! I'll say what ever I like on this issue or any other it's called freedom of speach.
> 
> So I don't know the difference between a prophet and god so what? I'm atheist to the core religion is a pile of crap not just Muslims all of it, how much less suffering war torture and abuse would there be if religion wasn't involed? If you can not handle the fact that the main perpetrators of these acts in the current world climate are Muslim that's your problem don't expect others to bow down just cause someone doesn't like a view point different from there own.
> 
> ...


religion doesnt cause wars, money and power does, religion is used to divide and conquer..................ie northern ireland, catholics and protestants, middle east-jews and arabs, within muslims, shea and sunni...........if your an athiest to the core, then dont go making sweeping generalisations about stuff you dont know, do you read the sun!lol

dunn dadda


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Man after my own heart sadly they have my pants down on tax from work but it's well paid so I can cope, I've never paid for a tv licence yet and I've lived in half dozen or so places, same reasons as yourself and I don't scare easy either.


Haha good man. I came home from work last month to discover that they had been round and scared my mrs into buying one. I went absolutely gary glitter, i taught her better than that. So they have my cash this year. :angry:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

lol replicator might expload if he sees these two posts

not wanting to get on his bad side again, you two are clearly scum :whistling:



IGotTekkers said:


> by never declaring any earnings, only taking jobs where the employer agrees cash. It all started in my late teens when i became homeless and i was refused any help from anybody and was left on the street, i was also refused jobseekers allowance due to not having sufficiant ID or an address. Since then iv refused to give any of my hard earned money to those cnuts and am a strong believer in anarchistic ideologies. Id honsetly go to jail before paying income tax. Vat is unavoidable though unfortunately
> 
> And tv lisence is a ****ing scam made powerful by pretty red letters and backed up by lies. The only way they can prosecute you is if you admit to watching tv without a lisence or if you let them in to see. If when they come round you just slam the door shut, there is actualy nothing they can do about it, they have no power, no authority, they are just the bbc lol. And the so called vans and satelite trackers that they apparantly use to catch you is bull**** aswell, they wont disclose the technology they use in court which means it cannot be used as evidence.
> 
> ...





Pain2Gain said:


> Man after my own heart sadly they have my pants down on tax from work but it's well paid so I can cope, I've never paid for a tv licence yet and I've lived in half dozen or so places, same reasons as yourself and I don't scare easy either.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Mr tee said:


> religion doesnt cause wars, money and power does, religion is used to divide and conquer..................ie northern ireland, catholics and protestants, middle east-jews and arabs, within muslims, shea and sunni...........if your an athiest to the core, then dont go making sweeping generalisations about stuff you dont know, do you read the sun!lol
> 
> dunn dadda


, I don't belive in fairy tales so what I know nothing about it at all? What a arrogant ar$e hole you sound.

The fact you can even think wars and all the other **** has nothing to with religion shows your level of intelligence wars have been fought in the name of god (which ever that may be) for millennium. Whether cause or justification it's abused without it the world would be a better place.

the subjects been left well alone by all now so stop stirring the nest and jog on.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TG123 said:


> lol replicator might expload if he sees these two posts
> 
> not wanting to get on his bad side again, you two are clearly scum :whistling:


Haha. I must be too new here to get the joke. Im guessing he is the epitamy of a 1st class british citizen? :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

TG123 said:


> lol replicator might expload if he sees these two posts
> 
> not wanting to get on his bad side again, you two are clearly scum :whistling:


And say it proudly!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> by never declaring any earnings, only taking jobs where the employer agrees cash. It all started in my late teens when i became homeless and i was refused any help from anybody and was left on the street, i was also refused jobseekers allowance due to not having sufficiant ID or an address. Since then iv refused to give any of my hard earned money to those cnuts and am a strong believer in anarchistic ideologies. Id honsetly go to jail before paying income tax. Vat is unavoidable though unfortunately
> 
> And tv lisence is a ****ing scam made powerful by pretty red letters and backed up by lies. The only way they can prosecute you is if you admit to watching tv without a lisence or if you let them in to see. If when they come round you just slam the door shut, there is actualy nothing they can do about it, they have no power, no authority, they are just the bbc lol. And the so called vans and satelite trackers that they apparantly use to catch you is bull**** aswell, they wont disclose the technology they use in court which means it cannot be used as evidence.
> 
> ...


Fcking go on! Nice one.

Unfortunately I pay my taxes, tv licence and any other taxes they impose. I would love to live off the grid like that and pay them nothing, I don't get anything back for what I have paid.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

try not to pay for parking

try not to pay for bottles of water.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> And tv lisence is a ****ing scam made powerful by pretty red letters and backed up by lies. The only way they can prosecute you is if you admit to watching tv without a lisence or if you let them in to see. If when they come round you just slam the door shut, there is actualy nothing they can do about it, they have no power, no authority, they are just the bbc lol. And the so called vans and satelite trackers that they apparantly use to catch you is bull**** aswell, they wont disclose the technology they use in court which means it cannot be used as evidence.
> 
> In my oppinion if the bbc want to refuse other methods of monetisation like advertising but think its acceptable to scare and threaten people into paying for 2 **** channels that they may or may not even watch, then thats their problem.
> 
> Fukc em.


But say if you have a sky or virgin bo,wouldnt they some how find out through them if you have a box with them and then use that as evidence.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Fcking go on! Nice one.
> 
> Unfortunately I pay my taxes, tv licence and any other taxes they impose. I would love to live off the grid like that and pay them nothing, I don't get anything back for what I have paid.


In the end mate nobody gets anything back. In most cases they steal the taxes out of your wages before you even get them, and then use that money to fundbour ever worsening oppression.

It boggles my mind how so many people just let them do it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

scouse2010 said:


> But say if you have a sky or virgin bo,wouldnt they some how find out through them if you have a box with them and then use that as evidence.


Nope. You can buy as many satelite tv packages as you like. That does not prove that you own and watch a tv


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

They have a cycle of red letters they go through u know reminder final reminder were coming to ur house cort threats ignore the lot few wks later the first reminder will come again followed by the others and so on and so on, I must of been through the cycle 30-40 times by now, no exaggeration!


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Nope. You can buy as many satelite tv packages as you like. That does not prove that you own and watch a tv


so what else would you have them for ? or cant they use that as evidence against you ?


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

Sunday Life newspaper, complete scum


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

any farmed fish,


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> by never declaring any earnings, only taking jobs where the employer agrees cash. It all started in my late teens when i became homeless and i was refused any help from anybody and was left on the street, i was also refused jobseekers allowance due to not having sufficiant ID or an address. Since then iv refused to give any of my hard earned money to those cnuts and am a strong believer in anarchistic ideologies. Id honsetly go to jail before paying income tax. Vat is unavoidable though unfortunately
> 
> And tv lisence is a ****ing scam made powerful by pretty red letters and backed up by lies. The only way they can prosecute you is if you admit to watching tv without a lisence or if you let them in to see. If when they come round you just slam the door shut, there is actualy nothing they can do about it, they have no power, no authority, they are just the bbc lol. And the so called vans and satelite trackers that they apparantly use to catch you is bull**** aswell, they wont disclose the technology they use in court which means it cannot be used as evidence.
> 
> ...


Whilst you may think your devious tactics of only accepting cash, imdemnifies you from paying tax, and insulating you from any attention from HMRC, you are sadly mistaken.

The majority of tax evaders mistaken believe that if no money is seen to be flowing through your bank account ,then "they cant prove what you earn" Unfortunately, thats not how the system works.In a nutshell, ill explain.

I presume you to be a builder or the like.Lets assume you have customers.In 10 years, (or maybe now) you have bought a nice house, and have a fancy car on the drive.Lets assume that during the next ten years, one of your customers, takes umbridge to your demand for cash,or maybe you just p!ss him off.He decides to let HMRC know about your cash only demands.There is a dedicated hot line to "grass" and you even get £50.Then this happens.

You get a letter, asking to confirm your latest tax returns.if you ignore it it escalates.The point will come when HMRC estimate how much you owe.Its at this point, you wish you had had money, flowing through your bank.At least you could prove your income was "earned" Because now, as you cant prove your income, anything you own will be deemed as "proceeds of crime" That means everything can be siezed, and you have no recourse, cos you thought it was smart not to keep any records of work done.

All this could happen ,because of one disgruntled customer or previous HMRC employee. Sleep well.

I whole heartedly agree with not paying a bunch of left wing spineless, Blair loving,c,unts to watch a television.I dont pay either.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> by never declaring any earnings, only taking jobs where the employer agrees cash. It all started in my late teens when i became homeless and i was refused any help from anybody and was left on the street, i was also refused jobseekers allowance due to not having sufficiant ID or an address. Since then iv refused to give any of my hard earned money to those cnuts and am a strong believer in anarchistic ideologies. Id honsetly go to jail before paying income tax. Vat is unavoidable though unfortunately
> 
> And tv lisence is a ****ing scam made powerful by pretty red letters and backed up by lies. The only way they can prosecute you is if you admit to watching tv without a lisence or if you let them in to see. If when they come round you just slam the door shut, there is actualy nothing they can do about it, they have no power, no authority, they are just the bbc lol. And the so called vans and satelite trackers that they apparantly use to catch you is bull**** aswell, they wont disclose the technology they use in court which means it cannot be used as evidence.
> 
> ...


You should be on th X-Factor fella.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Whilst you may think your devious tactics of only accepting cash, imdemnifies you from paying tax, and insulating you from any attention from HMRC, you are sadly mistaken.
> 
> The majority of tax evaders mistaken believe that if no money is seen to be flowing through your bank account ,then "they cant prove what you earn" Unfortunately, thats not how the system works.In a nutshell, ill explain.
> 
> ...


He wont be able to buy a house though unless he's a traveller and buys a caravan outright. I know what you mean though with what you say.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

From next year i can see a whole bunch of uk-m members not paying for their tv license and one man is to blame


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> From next year i can see a whole bunch of uk-m members not paying for their tv license and one man is to blame


Excellent,more scroungers,yaaaaaaaaay. Cant wait till I have to pay more for my tv licence. In fact I cant wait till more people decide its best be unemployed and go on benefits so I have to pay more taxes.


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

6 years ago we bought a new build house, about a month after we got the keys we received our first load of post. There were 10 letters from the TV Licencing people.

As soon as our address was registered they had sent out a TV Licence reminder even though the house had not yet been built. Every month after they had sent a red demand letter.

I gave them a call and said the house was empty and the guy said just ignore the letters and just buy a licence when you move in.

So basically the letters are just empty threats.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

scouse2010 said:


> so what else would you have them for ? or cant they use that as evidence against you ?


It doesnt matter what you have them for. The same as i cant be prosecuted for driving without a lisence just because iv bought a can of petrol.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Apparently 10% of women who are in prison are there for non payment of a TV licence. Dunno how true that is.

Edited: While this doesn't substantiate my post, this is interesting!

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/opinion/letters/jail-for-nonpayment-of-tv-licence-is-criminal-16137598.html


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Whilst you may think your devious tactics of only accepting cash, imdemnifies you from paying tax, and insulating you from any attention from HMRC, you are sadly mistaken.
> 
> The majority of tax evaders mistaken believe that if no money is seen to be flowing through your bank account ,then "they cant prove what you earn" Unfortunately, thats not how the system works.In a nutshell, ill explain.
> 
> ...


But i dont really have to worry about any of that  i dont drive, because i refuse to pay insurance (as said in my 1st post) and i will never own property because im not a great believer in permanently owning pieces of the earth.. Not to mention the fact that nobody in my generation stands the slightest fookin chance of ever getting a mortgage. As for them taking my other proceeds of crime, other than my phone, doc martens and my harrington jacket i dont really own anything. Sure, the mrs has a few large flat screens and alot of bags but they wouldnt be worth much once iv put my hammer through them.

Besides, nobody has known where i live for a very long time. They couldnt find me even if they wanted to. This way of living is certainly getting harder now i have the baby, but im still managing it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Apparently 10% of women who are in prison are there for non payment of a TV licence. Dunno how true that is.
> 
> Edited: While this doesn't substantiate my post, this is interesting!
> 
> http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/opinion/letters/jail-for-nonpayment-of-tv-licence-is-criminal-16137598.html


Lol. When i was a little kid my mum was taken away at 7am for none payment. She didnt have her net curtains up. Classic schoolgirl error.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Excellent,more scroungers,yaaaaaaaaay. Cant wait till I have to pay more for my tv licence. In fact I cant wait till more people decide its best be unemployed and go on benefits so I have to pay more taxes.


Are you trying to make me feel guilty for not allowing myself to robbed? Lmao

You have the choice too sc4mp, as does everybody else.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Are you trying to make me feel guilty for not allowing myself to robbed? Lmao
> 
> You have the choice too sc4mp, as does everybody else.


No not trying to make you feel guilty at all.

That last part of your post though is a problem these days.

As much as we'd like to,we DON'T always have a choice,we have responsibilities and obligations a lot of the times something I find people dont realise.

You say you have strong anarchistic views,I disagree,you're just a young lad thinking you can go against "the system",be a rebel.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> But i dont really have to worry about any of that  i dont drive, because i refuse to pay insurance (as said in my 1st post) and i will never own property because im not a great believer in permanently owning pieces of the earth.. Not to mention the fact that nobody in my generation stands the slightest fookin chance of ever getting a mortgage. As for them taking my other proceeds of crime, other than my phone, doc martens and my harrington jacket i dont really own anything. Sure, the mrs has a few large flat screens and alot of bags but they wouldnt be worth much once iv put my hammer through them.
> 
> Besides, nobody has known where i live for a very long time. They couldnt find me even if they wanted to. This way of living is certainly getting harder now i have the baby, but im still managing it.


It would appear that you are a hippy "earth loving" socialist traveller, whos au fait, with specific points of the law. How novel, do you spend your days watching re runs of Allie Mcbeal?If you dont aspire to owning property,then you have nothing to really worry about.Its just most people do actually aspire, to having a permanent roof over their head, and a few basic essentials of modern life.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Probably won't go down too well on a BB site.............

Meat - red or white meat. I don't like the animals being killed. I drive around the M25 for my new job and the amount of 'slaughter' lorries I see on there is huge, with pigs and sheep trying to suck in the air through the small slats. Makes me angry and sad.

I am a hypocritical fcker though as I eat loads of fish!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Probably won't go down too well on a BB site.............
> 
> Meat - red or white meat. I don't like the animals being killed. I drive around the M25 for my new job and the amount of 'slaughter' lorries I see on there is huge, with pigs and sheep trying to suck in the air through the small slats. Makes me angry and sad.
> 
> I am a hypocritical fcker though as I eat loads of fish!!


Boooooo BAN HIM


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> No not trying to make you feel guilty at all.
> 
> That last part of your post though is a problem these days.
> 
> ...


Lol no im not an earth loving hippy at all. I play my part in the destruction of the earth just like everybody else. You do have a choice mate, i know anarchists of all ages, everybody can say **** you to the government. Its not something im ever going to grow out of, because i will never fathom why i should be expected to follow rules that were set out by somebody else, rules that mostly just make them rich and more powerful. Fcuk that.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> It would appear that you are a hippy "earth loving" socialist traveller, whos au fait, with specific points of the law. How novel, do you spend your days watching re runs of Allie Mcbeal?If you dont aspire to owning property,then you have nothing to really worry about.Its just most people do actually aspire, to having a permanent roof over their head, and a few basic essentials of modern life.


I dont watch tv mate unless its a documentary or something decent. And fortunately im lucky enough to not regard owning property as an essential of modern life. Why on earth would i want the constant worry of one day losing my home and all the money that i put into it, i watched that happen to my mother, thats not for me mate.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol no im not an earth loving hippy at all. I play my part in the destruction of the earth just like everybody else. You do have a choice mate, i know anarchists of all ages, everybody can say **** you to the government. Its not something im ever going to grow out of, because i will never fathom why i should be expected to follow rules that were set out by somebody else, rules that mostly just make them rich and more powerful. Fcuk that.


So you're a "free spirit" hippy then as previously stated. I assume you also steal food and everything else as normally "rules" state that you have to pay for them. As they were set out by someone else i don't expect you follow them then Ey?


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

Chino's i have a serious issue with chino's................................. possible chino envy

i with get abused for this but i think nando's is a joke £20 for chicken and chips!

any designer coffee

North face clothing as you are immediatley branded a scal for wearing it!

the s*n

any traineys from st johns market as they are blagger than milkys shady lacoste tshirts!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> So you're a "free spirit" hippy then as previously stated. I assume you also steal food and everything else as normally "rules" state that you have to pay for them. As they were set out by someone else i don't expect you follow them then Ey?


So because i dont let the government steal from me and own me you presume that i am a theif?

Wow, lol, thats one hell of an imaginative presumption!

I actually consider myself as a decent member of the community. Let me get one thing straight my friend, the law and morality are two VERY different entities. So get off of your moral high horse mate because i bet my bellend you dont follow the law to the T iether.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Mish said:


> I never did find out who they were. Please, when will it be my turn to know? :crying:


Just to be clear, seeing as it was my post you responded to, it wasn't me. I had no doubt it was a joke and besides I've never negged anyone ever as I don't see the point.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> So because i dont let the government steal from me and own me you presume that i am a theif?
> 
> Wow, lol, thats one hell of an imaginative presumption!
> 
> I actually consider myself as a decent member of the community. Let me get one thing straight my friend, the law and morality are two VERY different entities. So get off of your moral high horse mate because i bet my bellend you dont follow the law to the T iether.


Not on any horse at all,just trying to understand you logic. I'm just going by what you say. End of the day rules are rules,so why follow some and not others? Surely as an "anarchist" you wouldn't follow any rules no matter what they are because these rules are making someone richer,whether its the government or Tescos.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Cinema food -£4 for a bag of m&ms when it's a pound over in Asda pfttt.

Cash machines wanting me to pay £2 to get MY money put fck off!

Branded meds - hmmm neurophen £3 or ibropufen store brand 40p.

Plane food as mentioned.

Organic stuff

Magazines since info is free online.

La muscle supplements.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

geeby112 said:


> Cinema food -£4 for a bag of m&ms when it's a pound over in Asda pfttt.
> 
> Cash machines wanting me to pay £2 to get MY money put fck off!
> 
> ...


Oh the cash machine thing winds me up...not like the banks don't make enough money out of us!!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Oh the cash machine thing winds me up...not like the banks don't make enough money out of us!!!


Isn't it only private atm machines that charge you,not bank machines?


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> Cinema food -£4 for a bag of m&ms when it's a pound over in Asda pfttt.
> 
> *
> Cash machines wanting me to pay £2 to get MY money put fck off!*
> ...


Woudl never pay to take MY own money out. Really does get to me, luckily its only these privately run machines.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

sockie said:


> any farmed fish,


I'm confused about farmed fish. I was raised to never have it but then we have an issue of over fishing so farmed fish gives the population of wild fish a chance to recuperate. By buying wild fish are we contributing to over fishing?

I'm actually planning on going on a little fishing trip soon to learn how to fish myself to just bow out of the whole issue and also have very fresh fish!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Halal is a horrible way for them to die..but at least they hear a prayer!!!


Not true, they die instantly. Ive seen many animals dieing as worked in an abattoir, i can safely say that the halal way has far less problems than our way, our way is faster in the process of killing numerous animals, but on many occasions, the stun gun/shot in the head doesnt kill, leaving the animal in pain until someone realises.

When a cow is killed kosher way, the head is 3/4 of the way cut of in on clean fast cut, blood pressure to the brain is instantly gone and the animal passes out before any pain can be identified.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Never buy cinema food, always go to Sainsburys and get sweets and Coke there as the cinema prices are just a complete fvcking p1sstake.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> So you're a "free spirit" hippy then as previously stated. I assume you also steal food and everything else as normally "rules" state that you have to pay for them. As they were set out by someone else i don't expect you follow them then Ey?


How Rediculous. Morals and the law are completely different.

I'm being made homeless in 3 weeks because of the law... My house mate moved out and my brother got made homeless so I said he could move I with me. He is unemployed and turns out that the landlord won't say where he lives (Im not on benefits). (we think he's fiddling it). So they won't believe this is a commercial let. We have given them everything they have asked for and has took us bout 6-7 weeks to be told tough ****

Iv paid his rent for 2 months that his been there bearing in mind I'm not rich myself. Now he can't get that money back because of the landlord. The landlord is kicking us out because I can't afford to pay the 400 quid a month rent this month.

So our only option is for my brother to be made "homeless" so he can get a ****ty little flat.

And im having to move into shared accommodation. And on top of it I had brother living with me so they charged me full council tax. I told them he was unemployed, but he because of the landlord, the council won't pay his half of the council tax. And I can't get the singles person benefit as he's living here.

You don't think the government are blowing enough money on crap ? They get 20 percent of everything sold. 50 percent off football players wages. 90 ? Pence a liter of petrol. Council tax. Car tax.

Yet where in a defecit my brothers being made homeless and where sending millions of money to fking africa.

So yer. I don't really wanna be a good little tax payer. I could declare that I work 50 hours a week. But then id also be paying 1.40 a liter driving 400 miles round town every week.

Why are they declaring single mums. Need more money because under 17k is "poverty" yet taxing every other **** at 8k....


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Never buy cinema food, always go to Sainsburys and get sweets and Coke there as the cinema prices are just a complete fvcking p1sstake.


they don't earn any money from ticket sales though, all of their revenue comes from concessions

you're killing the industry!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not true, they die instantly. Ive seen many animals dieing as worked in an abattoir, i can safely say that the halal way has far less problems than our way, our way is faster in the process of killing numerous animals, but on many occasions, the *stun gun/shot in the head doesnt kill, leaving the animal in pain *until someone realises.
> 
> When a cow is killed kosher way, the head is 3/4 of the way cut of in on clean fast cut, blood pressure to the brain is instantly gone and the animal passes out before any pain can be identified.


Very good point PHMG; & also what about the way the poultry companies 'dispatch' chickens?

My bro in law (RIP) worked for a big poultry business, & said that the stunning often isn't effective, & they are then strung up, move along on a conveyor belt &.......

I won't post the rest as it's so cruel & frightening for them. However I do eat meat from the supermarkets, & am no some yoghurt knitting hippy.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

gycraig said:


> How Rediculous. Morals and the law are completely different.
> 
> I'm being made homeless in 3 weeks because of the law... My house mate moved out and my brother got made homeless so I said he could move I with me. He is unemployed and turns out that the landlord won't say where he lives (Im not on benefits). (we think he's fiddling it). So they won't believe this is a commercial let. We have given them everything they have asked for and has took us bout 6-7 weeks to be told tough ****
> 
> ...


Not being horrible but honestly didn't make much sense out of that post.

For the final part though you said you don't want to be a good little tax payer,therefore you want to be a scrounger?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

agree wi the overpriced tuna

i wont buy expensive toilet roll either no matter what bird says -im wiping my fckn ar$e on it ffs


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

leeds_01 said:


> agree wi the overpriced tuna
> 
> i wont buy expensive toilet roll either no matter what bird says -im wiping my fckn ar$e on it ffs


Have you ever tried 'Izal Medicated' toilet paper? That is really foul, stinks of disinfectant & is like tracing paper.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

TG123 said:


> they don't earn any money from ticket sales though, all of their revenue comes from concessions
> 
> you're killing the industry!


That's their problem, sh1t business plan if you ask me, they deserve to go out of business if that's the case and i'll just continue to watch stuff on BluRay instead!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Not being horrible but honestly didn't make much sense out of that post.
> 
> For the final part though you said you don't want to be a good little tax payer,therefore you want to be a scrounger?


I don't understand your opinion ?

How do you define a scrounger ?. If I paid my taxes properly and took my petrol out of it I would be on less than the minimum wage that the government believe I can live off .

I deliver pizzas for a living I declare 23 hours a week and pay over 90 quid a week for petrol alone.

Of which the government get 70 ? Percent.

So as far as im concerned I'm paying more than my fair share.

I'm not claiming anything off the government. So how am I a scrounger ?.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

gycraig said:


> I don't understand your opinion ?
> 
> How do you define a scrounger ?. If I paid my taxes properly and took my petrol out of it I would be on less than the minimum wage that the government believe I can live off .
> 
> ...


dam right. We get charged way too much for everything im all in favour of people avoiding paying for anything with the government. Then the people in charge start using our money to pay for there 2nd home what a load of ****.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

kingdale said:


> dam right. We get charged way too much for everything im all in favour of people avoiding paying for anything with the government. Then the people in charge start using our money to pay for there 2nd home what a load of ****.


Yup we're being milked for as much as they can get from us.

But what really p!sses me off, is the way the supermarkets & other retailers are constantly increasing prices, lower quality & putting less product out.

Why isn't everyone complaining, I don't mean us particularly, but civilians too?

Why does it seem as if these price hikes are being tolerated, when they are making massive profit anyway?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

gycraig said:


> I don't understand your opinion ?
> 
> How do you define a scrounger ?. If I paid my taxes properly and took my petrol out of it I would be on less than the minimum wage that the government believe I can live off .
> 
> ...


I got the wrong end of the stick but you jumped in to an argument about not paying taxes or n.i ,for that I apologise. I know its hard for people these days,I'm in the same boat, but I dont find it acceptable that people get away with it completely. My fvcking next door neighbour does fvck all,every day,goes out every weekend and she's got a nicely renovated house,new tv and so on,for what? laying on her back one night while someone empties his sack in her. And the more people we have sponging off the goverment the more we will have to pay,its that simple.

You yourself have said that you still pay taxes,does it not p1ss you off that you work 50hours a week for your money while your neighbour 3 doors down spends all his day in the pub with money we give them?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Yup we're being milked for as much as they can get from us.
> 
> But what really p!sses me off, is the way the supermarkets & other retailers are constantly increasing prices, lower quality & putting less product out.
> 
> ...


I know its so annoying it is only going to get worse over time aswell. All the big companies are posting huge profits then pay the workers a rubbish wage. Surely eventually people will start to revolt against it, keeps happening in more and more countries.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

kingdale said:


> I know its so annoying it is only going to get worse over time aswell. All the big companies are posting huge profits then pay the workers a rubbish wage. Surely eventually people will start to revolt against it, keeps happening in more and more countries.


I just wonder whether 'we' are heading for some complete change in society, & 'they' are making as much as they possibly can, before 'it' happens.

It all seems out of control.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I got the wrong end of the stick but you jumped in to an argument about not paying taxes or n.i ,for that I apologise. I know its hard for people these days,I'm in the same boat, but I dont find it acceptable that people get away with it completely. My fvcking next door neighbour does fvck all,every day,goes out every weekend and she's got a nicely renovated house,new tv and so on,for what? laying on her back one night while someone empties his sack in her. And the more people we have sponging off the goverment the more we will have to pay,its that simple.
> 
> You yourself have said that you still pay taxes,does it not p1ss you off that you work 50hours a week for your money while your neighbour 3 doors down spends all his day in the pub with money we give them?


I don't care what anyone does as long as they work.

I get what you mean but he said he works cash in hand not that's he on benefits.

If the government where careful with our money I would happily "pay my share" but when I'm delivering 100 quid worth of pizzas a week to chavs on the dole / living with there girlfriends illegally it kind of detracts from the value of "my share" tbh"

I had a woman complaining to me last www that "iv had a 2nd baby but they won't give me a bigger house. It's ok for now but what about when the babys are 5 and 6".

Some people have no intention of ever working a day in there life. And If I can avoid helping the government pay for that I always will.

Anyway back on topic.

Any book written by anyone who's ever been on a talent show or big brother.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Yup we're being milked for as much as they can get from us.
> 
> But what really p!sses me off, is the way the supermarkets & other retailers are constantly increasing prices, lower quality & putting less product out.
> 
> ...


Disagree. The super markets are making things so cheap that they put everyone else out of business and are destroying the farming industry.

What is it now 80 pence for a liter of milk ?. Quid for a loaf of bread.

There's no Way a none supermarket shop can compete. It's just like the south park Walmart episode. Q


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

gycraig said:


> I don't care what anyone does as long as they work.
> 
> I get what you mean but he said he works cash in hand not that's he on benefits.
> 
> ...


Cash in hand not paying taxes or national insurance contributing to things he will use,like an NHS hospital which I believe he might have used recently.

I also know what you mean about people complaining about wanting a bigger house,they should be happy with what they have. Did you hear recently about that family of 17 in Derby in which 6 of the kids died in a house fire? That was because he asked for a bigger house,they said no so he thought if he torched the house they would have no other option. Didnt work out for him and unfortunately 6 kids lost their lives.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

condoms from a bar toilet!!!

ridiculous!

id wayyy rather get the clap befor i pay 5r for 3 jonnys


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

bigjuice said:


> basically they slit the throat, and say a prayer the belief in the blood drainaige is purifying, same as jewish meat its done in the same way thats why jews and muslims can eat from the same butchers, but obviously most uneducated people commenting didnt know that, because instead of learning facts and presenting an argument they use information they gather out of some crap literature like the sun newspaper, rant over


Sorry you're wrong.

Kosher and Halal slaughtering is similar but the process is much more stricter in judaism. Hence why Kosher meat is much more expensive.

Also muslims can eat kosher meat if they so desire, however a jew who eats kosher cannot buy halal as it doesnt follow the same strict procedures. This is fact.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Have you ever tried 'Izal Medicated' toilet paper? That is really foul, stinks of disinfectant & is like tracing paper.


no mate sounds like a nightmare - ive stolen toilet roll from work for the last 4 years cos im a super tramp lol

someone wrote LA Muscle supps on here a few pages back as well - completely agree wi that - fckin jokers lol


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

A few people have mentioned bottled water, my mate only drinks Evian, crazy!!.

I text him with the Evain is for the Niave!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Disagree. The super markets are making things so cheap that they put everyone else out of business and are destroying the farming industry.
> 
> What is it now 80 pence for a liter of milk ?. Quid for a loaf of bread.
> 
> There's no Way a none supermarket shop can compete. It's just like the south park Walmart episode. Q


I take it you are disagreeing with me (not) mentioning the price of milk. :confused1:

But you surely cannot disagree with the fact that SM are screwing us, & making immense profits.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Your saying supermarkets are screwing us. But most of the time there fighting that much for market share that they destroy whole industries to get the prices low.

Go to a corner shop for ur shopping one week then get same stuff from a corner shop or whatever it be twice the price

Music shops- off licenses- pubs- gaming shops- some bakerys- even butchers go out of business when supermarkets take over a town.

You can't get annoyed at there prices when there undercutting everyone around them


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I completely agree that Sm's are putting too many smaller retailers out of business.

My point was that Sm's make whacking profits, because we're being fleeced.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Not on any horse at all,just trying to understand you logic. I'm just going by what you say. End of the day rules are rules,so why follow some and not others? Surely as an "anarchist" you wouldn't follow any rules no matter what they are because these rules are making someone richer,whether its the government or Tescos.


Tescos dont set me rules to live by, they just sell stuff, so its a bit different.

As an anarchist you are right, i mostly do not follow the governments rules. But i dont not steal, murder, rape, destruct etc because a law tells me not to. I dont do these things because it negatively impacts other people. I will do as i wish and break every law that i see fit as long as it isnt directly ****ing anybody else off.

Anarchism is about freedom from oppression, not about being a pr1ck. Lol

While on the subject, if anybody else is at all interested, stephan molynoux has lots of very interesting articles and videos about anarchism and freedom. He is a very very smart old man.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

****ing hell. People.complaining about supermarkets. Prices are so low and you have the option to shop anywhere else.

Some people just live a moan


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Tescos dont set me rules to live by, they just sell stuff, so its a bit different.
> 
> As an anarchist you are right, i mostly do not follow the governments rules. But i dont not steal, murder, rape, destruct etc because a law tells me not to. I dont do these things because it negatively impacts other people. I will do as i wish and break every law that i see fit as long as it isnt directly ****ing anybody else off.
> 
> ...


Can i just ask,did you use a hospital when your baby was born?did you have a nurse available or a midwife to help with things?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Can i just ask,did you use a hospital when your baby was born?did you have a nurse available or a midwife to help with things?


Yep, certainly did. My mrs has paid her national insurance all her life for that privialage


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yep, certainly did. My mrs has paid her national insurance all her life for that privialage


Surely though,the hardcore anarchist that you are should have stood up to her for paying national insurance and taxes as now the government own her,how could you even accommodate that idea?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Surely though,the hardcore anarchist that you are should have stood up to her for paying national insurance and taxes as now the government own her,how could you even accommodate that idea?


Erm, because she is her own person and can do whatever the hell she wants. It seems that again you are confusing anarchism with being an ****hole. The two are not the same. I think you should read up on what it actualy means to be an anarchist.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Erm, because she is her own person and can do whatever the hell she wants. It seems that again you are confusing anarchism with being an ****hole. The two are not the same. I think you should read up on what it actualy means to be an anarchist.


I've lived in a proper anarchist country for the majority of my life,I know exactly what it means. If you have a belief in something which think so strongly about you would object to her using the NHS. Just like Jehovah's Witnesses deny blood transfusions because of their beliefs despite so many of them dying.

End of the day you'll use the goverment and services when you want to and will benefit you,but you wont put anything back in to it. Sounds like they were right to deny you any shelter or any help when you were homeless if this is your attitude now.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I picked up a couple of mouldy hippy hitchhikers the other day who spent an hour trying to lecture me on how they live separate from society, don't have names, don't follow the law or believe in government, when they have a baby it will be entirely outside 'the system'.......they were travelling home because they needed to sign on so their benefits don't get stopped, then one pulled out an NHS supplied asthma inhaler and started puffing away.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> I picked up a couple of mouldy hippy hitchhikers the other day who spent an hour trying to lecture me on how they live separate from society, don't have names, don't follow the law or believe in government, when they have a baby it will be entirely outside 'the system'.......they were travelling home because they needed to sign on so their benefits don't get stopped, then one pulled out an NHS supplied asthma inhaler and started puffing away.


Hahahaha,Ii'm suprised you gave them a lift in the first place fella. They should get a car or horse & cart or whatever it is they use to go around.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Gridlock said:


> I picked up a couple of mouldy hippy hitchhikers the other day who spent an hour trying to lecture me on how they live separate from society, don't have names, don't follow the law or believe in government, when they have a baby it will be entirely outside 'the system'.......they were travelling home because they needed to sign on so their benefits don't get stopped, then one pulled out an NHS supplied asthma inhaler and started puffing away.


Had a similar encounter with a couple of scruffy unwashed hippys in the co op bank the other day.

There she was lecturing the teller about ethics, then went outside & she had a grubby little kid with her.

The child certainly looked 'free' but imo not cared for either. Idealism just isn't really practical.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hahahaha,Ii'm suprised you gave them a lift in the first place fella. They should get a car or horse & cart or whatever it is they use to go around.


They can travel guilt free because somehow they are mentally able to apply all the diesel we burned 100% to my concience.

I only stopped because the girl looked quite tasty from a distance.....didn't count on the smell though.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> I picked up a couple of mouldy hippy hitchhikers the other day who spent an hour trying to lecture me on how they live separate from society, don't have names, don't follow the law or believe in government, when they have a baby it will be entirely outside 'the system'.......they were travelling home because they needed to sign on so their benefits don't get stopped, then one pulled out an NHS supplied asthma inhaler and started puffing away.


You should have bummed them andrft them in the ditch then


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Some interesting insight IGotTekkers, thanks


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> And im no unwashed hippie. Im a skin, dm's, ben sherman and braces. Im as smart as you fookin like lol.


Well at least you aren't a cliche


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I wont buy an Iphone, ever.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Getting a bit heated in here isn't it! :lol:

Calm down guys, it is only the internet you know


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Saying someones daughter might become a prostitute is offensive really. Scampo used this in a derogatory way. He should retract this, & apologise.

However this is if you consider working girls to not be good people, well I have known several, not because I had sex with them,

& they were very nice women. Some were messed up & some weren't.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Two banned already this week for this kind of behaviour, enough now or a week off.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Just been skimming though this thread... Why do certain religions have eat certain meat? Surely God, in all his magnificence and majesty, who created all in the universe, would have better things to do than specify what meat we should eat and how it should be slaughtered? Any ideas?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Joe Shmoe said:


> Just been skimming though this thread... Why do certain religions have eat certain meat? Surely God, in all his magnificence and majesty, who created all in the universe, would have better things to do than specify what meat we should eat and how it should be slaughtered? Any ideas?


Most religious guidance has practical application from the time.

All religious food laws stem from food hygene. All the rules pre date refridgeration etc

Pork and shellfish spoil quicker than most other meats : banned in many religions

Meat with blood in spoils quicker hence bleeding etc in lots of religions.

Hindu beliefs about beef are common sence: slaugther a cow and get one meal, keep it alive and get milk every day.

Basically books like the bible were written to the standards of the time, people of the time thought pork was a dirty meat because it was the most likely to give you food poisoning.

The bible is essentially a history book with bits of contempory superstition thrown in.

If you wrote the bible today you would probably write 'free range eggs are kinder and taste better' now take that line through thousands of years and millions of rewrites and you have something that tells you Christians must only eat free range eggs by command of God


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why would my bubble be burst? Whether what you claim is true or utter nonsense, I do the best I can to avoid something I disapprove of. We can only do our best at the end of the day.
> 
> As for the cleanliness factor, I'm from a farming background and have also seen a lot, and I disagree. It may be your personal experience, but it doesn't stand for everywhere.
> 
> ...


Thats your opinion and you entitled to that. But as previously mentioned the quality of proper halal meat is far superior than of not.

I know not everyone can control were there meat comes from but coming from a meat / poultry background myself and having seen how non halal slaughterhouses operate i can assure than most on here would dissapprove of there practices and most prob stop eating meat!

Know zara you still havnt said why it is you wont eat halal meat? Is it because of the way its slaughtered?

I can show you a million and 1 articles stating how that the halal slaughtering method is much more humane...

The fact that all the blood is drained is scientifically proven that its more healthy for us; secondly if youve ever been to a proper halal slaughterhouse you will see the method we use to slaughter the animal makes sure the animal is killed instantly without causing the animal any pain!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Want to apologise to IGotTekkers ,the mods and the rest of the board members.

I just get fvcking frustrated with working my *rse off just to see people,like my neighbour,spend all their day in the pub,go out every weekend and party till 3 in the morning on weekdays as they have nothing to do next day when i have to get up at 6 for work and get everything they want whereas I need to plan everything and save up.

I didn't mean anything that was malicious and was more trying to prove a point.

Once again I apologise and as far as I'm concerned matter is closed.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Gridlock said:


> Most religious guidance has practical application from the time.
> 
> All religious food laws stem from food hygene. All the rules pre date refridgeration etc
> 
> ...


mmm, good point, never thought of it like that. cheers.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Want to apologise to IGotTekkers ,the mods and the rest of the board members.
> 
> I just get fvcking frustrated with working my *rse off just to see people,like my neighbour,spend all their day in the pub,go out every weekend and party till 3 in the morning on weekdays as they have nothing to do next day when i have to get up at 6 for work and get everything they want whereas I need to plan everything and save up.
> 
> ...


I can see your point to an extent but you shoulnt have tarred me with that brush. Work damn hard, too hard infact. I pay my own way and always will as best i can.

No hard feelings.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Saying someones daughter might become a prostitute is offensive really. Scampo used this in a derogatory way. He should retract this, & apologise.
> 
> However this is if you consider working girls to not be good people, well I have known several, not because I had sex with them,
> 
> & they were very nice women. Some were messed up & some weren't.


Why did you not have sex with them? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Thats your opinion and you entitled to that. But as previously mentioned the quality of proper halal meat is far superior than of not.
> 
> I know not everyone can control were there meat comes from but coming from a meat / poultry background myself and having seen how non halal slaughterhouses operate i can assure than most on here would dissapprove of there practices and most prob stop eating meat!
> 
> ...


Do you think you might be a little bit biased there mate?

Watch this link and tell me its humane and hygienic.

Never on gods earth will anyone ever get me to agree that this is acceptable:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't really have anything that I refuse to buy out of principal. I literally can't think of anything. If I want or need something, I get it, that's pretty much the only rule I live by when it comes to buying things.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Thats your opinion and you entitled to that. But as previously mentioned the quality of proper halal meat is far superior than of not.
> 
> I know not everyone can control were there meat comes from but coming from a meat / poultry background myself and having seen how non halal slaughterhouses operate i can assure than most on here would dissapprove of there practices and most prob stop eating meat!
> 
> ...


The "we" you refer too.Are you in the employ of a slaughterhouse or are you speaking from a religious bias? How do you know animals suffer no pain, from having their throats cut? They are warm blooded and have a cns.Its no different from yours.Your bias, and delusion is frightening.

Please show me scientific double blind independant studies that demonstrate how "bleeding to death" makes meat more nutritious?

I expect Ill be waiting till hell freezes over.If it existed, which of course it doesnt.


----------



## CasualBuild88 (Sep 21, 2012)

Maximuscle protein £39.99 for 16 servings in Falklands ::::: kiss my D*ck maximuscle your symbol looks like the texco garage one


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

CasualBuild88 said:


> Maximuscle protein £39.99 for 16 servings in Falklands ::::: kiss my D*ck maximuscle your symbol looks like the texco garage one


Well its £42 mainland uk so think yourself lucky!!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Pre-workout supps. I think it's a rip-off and don't understand why anybody would need them.


Because for some, including myself, they provide a great focus and increase in strength from that focus, not to mention more energy.

Oh wait, it's just a placebo isn't it? 

To answer the OP, I buy pretty much anything that I need, of course I'll draw the line at over priced protein supplements (maximuscle for example) and as I see it is mentioned here, I wouldn't touch The Sun (both the paper and bright star.)


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't believe how many people don't like the sun ? I've been reading it for over 30yrs and its Britain's best selling newspaper. I can't go a day without reading it, I even buy it while abroad.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mez said:


> I can't believe how many people don't like the sun ? I've been reading it for over 30yrs and its Britain's best selling newspaper. I can't go a day without reading it, I even buy it while abroad.


Reading the sun is fine as long as you can see through all the propaganda bull****. They are so 2 faced. For example one day they will pick on a muslim family and give them front page because the council has given them a large house, then the next day they slate the bnp. They wanna make their mind up.


----------



## Phoenixkaye1436114871 (Sep 7, 2012)

Any Myprotein Supplements, they sold out the quality of their Supplements isn't as high as it used to be.

Maximuscle... ridiculously overpriced.

Holland and Barrats I will but nuts for my parrot from there... thats it

Mackeral in mustard sauce...because its Rank!

Anything from france... because i am anti-french i don't even respect them enough to use correct grammar in a the word france. Cowardly fcuk's (see what i did their...)


----------



## Phoenixkaye1436114871 (Sep 7, 2012)

Also i would never name a star! WTF is all that about!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Do you think you might be a little bit biased there mate?
> 
> Watch this link and tell me its humane and hygienic.
> 
> Never on gods earth will anyone ever get me to agree that this is acceptable:


hahahaha Now Straight Away i know thats not HALAL...

As ive mentioned in a previous thread; islamically we are not allowed to stun the animal; this causes them pain. We slaughter from one side of the neck to the other which drains blookd and kills animal instantly.

The reason you see slaughterhouses stunning the chicken or cow is so it helps with productivity.

Coming from a meat and poultry background, i have been to many slaughterhouses. Ive heard it first hand from owners that if we dont stun our chicken we will be slaughtering half of what we currently are; reason being its hard to grab and control a chicken on the factory line plus when the chicken is flapping its wings it more likely for it to have damaged wings which again doesnt help with there quality of meat.

So they stun because it streamlines the operation for these b4stards and they can slaughter 300k chickens a week...

Its all money; and the video you see is not proper halal!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Also ive been to many non halal slaughterhouses and no they dont all just electricute the animal. Youll be in for a shock but this is the common practice in the uk of how animals are slaughtered!

Just because is halal you wont buy it thats fine; but what you think isnt halal is killed in the same way!


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

That video brings back memories when i used to do electrical maintenance at janan meats just down the road from me. All those cute innocent sheep, they just know what's coming.


----------



## CasualBuild88 (Sep 21, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Well its £42 mainland uk so think yourself lucky!!


im back in 7 days so will only be buyin inner armour super quad


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Won't go and see any Tom Cruise movie or buy an DVDs with him in as I just don't like that Scientology bull cr4p and don't trust it at all


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MonstaMuscle said:


> As ive mentioned in a previous thread; islamically we are not allowed to stun the animal; this causes them pain. We slaughter from one side of the neck to the other which drains blookd and kills animal instantly.


I now know you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about mate.

It's nothing to do with causing them pain or not, it's so they are conscious to hear prayer/allahs blessing as the blood is drained from them. The whole point of it is NOT to kill them instantly. As for the rest of your post, I'm not even going to waste my time. You've absolutely no idea whatsoever.

There is no point arguing with an idiot. They will only drag you down to their level, and beat you with experience.....


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

husky said:


> The Sun-cause their ****s


Ditto-may they burn in hell-lol


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I now know you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about mate.
> 
> It's nothing to do with causing them pain or not, it's so they are conscious to hear prayer/allahs blessing as the blood is drained from them. The whole point of it is NOT to kill them instantly. As for the rest of your post, I'm not even going to waste my time. You've absolutely no idea whatsoever.
> 
> There is no point arguing with an idiot. They will only drag you down to their level, and beat you with experience.....


Dont call me an idiot! You know what your not even worth talking to... The prayer is done before the slaughter not during the blood is drained... You are stupid arent you!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I can show you a million and 1 articles stating how that the halal slaughtering method is much more humane...
> 
> The fact that all the blood is drained is scientifically proven that its more healthy for us; secondly if youve ever been to a proper halal slaughterhouse you will see the method we use to slaughter the animal makes sure the animal is killed instantly without causing the animal any pain!


Sorry mate but thats bull$hit-I worked in agriculture for years, was a regular visitor at the slaughter house, held many a cow/sheeps head while they had to be humanly killed by the vet due to suffering a major injury-the only way to kill an animal instantly is with a bolt through the head into the brain,rendering them brain dead. Don't let faith cloud your judgement.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Faaaaarkin hell!!! Still on about how the animal is slaughtered :lol: :lol: :lol:

Do you lots also get this touchy about what colour bag the butcher hands it to you in?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

husky said:


> Sorry mate but thats bull$hit-I worked in agriculture for years, was a regular visitor at the slaughter house, held many a cow/sheeps head while they had to be humanly killed by the vet due to suffering a major injury-the only way to kill an animal instantly is with a bolt through the head into the brain,rendering them brain dead. Don't let faith cloud your judgement.


Not for slaughtering and human consumption. Were talking about slaughtering for human consumption. Not for killing due to ilness.

The bloods not drained and therefore not healthy. Ive got no time but theres loads of articles online explaining why draining the blood from the mea is good for us.

You all have you opinions eat what you like it doesnt bother me!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Not for slaughtering and human consumption. Were talking about slaughtering for human consumption. Not for killing due to ilness.
> 
> The bloods not drained and therefore not healthy. Ive got no time but theres loads of articles online explaining why draining the blood from the mea is good for us.
> 
> You all have you opinions eat what you like it doesnt bother me!


Mate you said the method used in halal slaughter kills the animal instantly -i'm telling you it doesn't-nowt to do with the meat quality.

And I eat halal meat.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Not for slaughtering and human consumption. Were talking about slaughtering for human consumption. Not for killing due to ilness.
> 
> The bloods not drained and therefore not healthy. Ive got no time but theres loads of articles online *explaining why draining the blood from the mea is good for us.*
> 
> You all have you opinions eat what you like it doesnt bother me!


at the expense of the suffering animal ?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I know how i would rather die electric shock over throat slit anyday.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

you are ****ing kill the animal to eat its flesh and in many cases like chicken, its born to die. Does it really matter than one is more humane to you, in your human thinking?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Not for slaughtering and human consumption. Were talking about slaughtering for human consumption. Not for killing due to ilness.
> 
> *The bloods not drained and therefore not healthy*. Ive got no time but theres loads of articles online explaining why draining the blood from the mea is good for us.
> 
> You all have you opinions eat what you like it doesnt bother me!


Can't see why that is believed, as if there were 'impurities' (eg) in the blood, then because it has been circulating throughout the whole body,

it will have been absorbed into the tissues, & then eaten.

If I knew how to make quick nutritious vegetarian meals I'd prolly give up meat. The quality of meat these days seems very poor, almost no taste & f expensive.

Btw Monsta, Zara didn't actually call you an idiot, but you called her stupid.

Do we really have to have name calling on here, it's not the playground ffs.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

latblaster said:


> However this is if you consider working girls to not be good people, well I have known several, not because I had sex with them,


LOL i know this was a serious post but i p1ssed myself laughing that you underlined this bit just to make sure no one got the wrong idea :lol:

I've known several working girls too, i fcuked most of them


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Out of principal i dont think id buy any maximuscle product, unless is was massivly reduced


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

That so called "halal slaughterhouse" video is a load of crap. Anyone that knows anything about halal meat would know animals are not allowed to be struck by a violent blow! In the first few seconds of that vid a bolt gun is used..lol

See the only reason why people "think" it's a "halal" slaughterhouse is because the the throats of the animals are slit, and thats about as far as an average persons understanding of what halal meat entails. There's aload of stuff in that video that doesn't follow sharia law and regulation for halal meat slaughter.

Probably some animal rights activist trying to "show" how evil " so called halal meat slaughter is " to the general public who hasn't got a clue in the first place of what the actual rules are for halal meat slaughter!

Just saying..


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I now know you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about mate.
> 
> It's nothing to do with causing them pain or not, *it's so they are conscious to hear prayer/allahs blessing as the blood is drained from them. The whole point of it is NOT to kill them instantly*. As for the rest of your post, I'm not even going to waste my time. You've absolutely no idea whatsoever.
> 
> There is no point arguing with an idiot. They will only drag you down to their level, and beat you with experience.....


So to quote what you said, "it's so they are conscious to hear prayer/allahs blessing as the blood is drained from them. The whole point of it is *NOT to kill them instantly*"

Yet you post a link to a video where in the opening seconds the cows is struck with a bolt gun..?? and you think the video is from a "halal slaughterhouse", if the cow is now uncouncioness/dead how can it be halal now ..?

kind of invalidates that video, don't you think Zara??


----------



## nunchaku101 (Aug 3, 2012)

Bro, this


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

just guna put this out there for the halal debate. some nandos serve halal as standard...


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

I refuse to buy cheap tools. They'll inevitably break when you really need them.

Air from a garage to fill my tyres up. I usually just go to work and pinch the keys from the vauxhall zafira we have... thats got a compressor in the boot

Budget tyres - family killers!


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Add Title


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Water..... Unless i'm more or less dying. I always carry my water bottle with me at work and there is filtered water in the fridge at home.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

im not really into cheap things

hate all those budget ranges that some shops have wud never buy them

and wont go into that lidl place

rather have less and of a good quality than cheap ****ty stuff


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

i didn't think there is really an issue with the quality of most of the stuff from the likes of lidl and Aldi.

No different from morrisons or asda for the main part plus lidl sells the brands you get from else where, but then which brands can you trust lately

I refuse to buy expensive socks!


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Non free range eggs. Just doesn't seem right them being caged for their life...


----------

